# ich brauche Rat bei der Zusammenstellung eines neuen PC s



## SimonD1 (20. Oktober 2016)

Hallo PCGH Community,

Ich habe vor, mir einen PC aus verschiedenen Komponenten zusammenzustellen, da dies nach meinen Informationen weniger kostet, als sich einen vergleichbaren fertigen PC zu kaufen.

Vorweg, ich hab wenig Ahnung von PC Hardwaretechnik und ihrem Zusammenspiel.

Fange ich also an, zu beschreiben wofür ich diesen PC brauche.

Ich habe vor, auf diesem neuere Spiele wie Battlefield 1, War Thunder, GTA 5 etc auf relativ hoher Grafikstufe zu spielen. Wichtig ist hierbei, dass die FPS stabil und auf relativ hohem Niveau sind.
Ausserdem werde ich diesen PC verwenden, um Nachrichten zu lesen, Bilder zu speichern und zu verwalten und auch um auf ihm Programme wie Word, Excel, Photoshop etc zu nutzen, aber das denke ich, sollte kein Problem darstellen. Als Betriegssystem bevorzuge ich hier Windows. Auch der Bildschirm sollte diesen Anforderungen nachkommen. Ich hatte bisher einen sehr guten Laptop von Terra in Verwendung und war mit diesem auch sehr zufrieden, diesen gebe ich aber nun an meinen Vater ab, aufgrunddessen werde ich mir einen neuen PC anschaffen. Dieser sollte in einem Preisbereich von ca 1000 Euro liegen, wenn das mit den gestellten Anforderungen zu vereinbaren ist. 

Wie anfangs gesagt habe ich keine Ahnung von PC Hardware, aus diesem Grund brauche ich hier euer Fachwissen.

Die wichtigste Frage ist sicherlich, welche Komponenten ich für diesen PC brauche. Ausserdem frage ich mich, wie schwer es ist, diese dann zusammenzusetzen und ob das ohne viel Hintergrundwissen realisierbar ist. Eine weitere Frage ist, welche Firmen und Komponenten angeraten sind, um meine Anforderungen zu erfüllen.

Ich weiß, dass dieses Vorhaben als Laie sehr umfangreich ist und hoffe daher auf eure fachliche Hilfe.

MfG Simon D


----------



## Shaav (20. Oktober 2016)

Prozessor: Core i5 (Intel Core i5-6500, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland)
Grafikkarte: ab GTX 1060/970 oder RX 480/R9 390 (Gainward GeForce GTX 1060 6GB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland)
RAM: Ab 8GB, besser 16GB (Crucial DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2133, CL15 (CT2K8G4DFD8213) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland)
Mainboard: In deinem Fall relativ egal. (Gigabyte GA-B150M-D3H Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland)
Netzteil: Kein Müll. Mindestens 50€ hierfür ausgeben. 400W werden ausreichen (be quiet! Straight Power 10 400W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland)
Gehäuse: wie soll es aussehen?`Soll es aus Plastik sein oder was wertiges aus Aluminium? Soll es ein Sichtfenster haben?


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (20. Oktober 2016)

Hi, du hast zwar schon einiges geschrieben, aber ein paar Infos fehlen noch:

1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?

2.) Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle, ... und gibt es dafür ein eigenes Budget? (Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage, Betriebssystem, ... )

3.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Kompletti vom Händler?

4.) Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der alte Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten? (z.B. SATA-Festplatten, Gehäuse oder Lüfter mit Modellangabe)

5.) Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung und Bildfrequenz besitzt er?

6.) Wenn gezockt wird dann was? (Anno, BF, D3, GTA, GW2, Metro2033, WoW, Watch_Dogs, SC2, ... ) und wenn gearbeitet was (Office, Bild-, Audio- & Videobearbeitung, Rendern, CAD, ... )und mit welchen Programmen?

7.) Wie viel Speicherplatz benötigt ihr? Reicht vielleicht eine SSD oder benötigt ihr noch ein Datengrab?

8.) Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden? (Grafikkarte und/oder Prozessor)

9.) Gibt es sonst noch Besonderheiten die uns als wichtig erscheinen sollten? (Lautstärke, Designwünsche, WLAN, Sound, usw.)

Explizit geht es mir um die Fragen 2, 7 und 9...den Rest hast du glaube ich weitestgehend beantwortet.


Dass du dich für den Eigenbau entschieden hast, kann man nur befürworten  Ist im großen und ganzen wie Lego ^^ mMn ist die Montage des CPU Kühlers (mit dem auftragen der Wärmeleitpaste) das schwierigste 

Hier gibt´s eine gute Anleitung: [How-To] PC selbst zusammenbauen

Falls du doch gerne jemanden dabei hättest, der dir zumindest "über die Schulter guckt", kannst du ja mal gucken, ob jemand in deiner Nähe wohnt: Die PCGH-Bastler - Vor-Ort-Hilfe bei Montage und Problemen


----------



## SimonD1 (20. Oktober 2016)

Hallo und danke erstmal für deine Antwort,

1.) ca 1000 Euro (siehe mein Anfangstext)

2.) Nager und hackbrett vorhanden, Soundanlage fehlt noch (nichts teures), Monitor und Kapelle auch, sind aber in der Preisvorstellung inbegriffen, daher auch das ca vor 1000 Euro, kann also auch noch was kleines drauf

3.) Eigenbau (siehe Anfangstext)

4.) Der Terra Laptop bleibt am Leben !

5.) Nicht vorhanden, sollte relativ gut sein, was bietet sich da an

6.) Battlefield1, WarThunder, GTA 5, Programme Word Excel, Photoshop etc sind als Lizenz vorhanden

7.) Ach also abgesehen von den Spielen und ein paar Bildern ( um die 10000, werden vllt 40000) brauch ich da nicht viel

8.) Takten, was ist das

9.) WLAN und LAN kompatibel sollte der gute sein, Design relativ egal, Lautstärke auch

Freut mich, dass das die richtige Entscheidung ist, hab auch einige Freunde die dabei helfen falls nicht auf Anhieb funktioniert


----------



## SimonD1 (20. Oktober 2016)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle und sachliche Antwort vorweg,

Das Design der Kapelle ist nicht wichtig, kommt untern Tisch in die Dunkelheit, kann also auch Plastik sein.

Also hab ich mit Prozessor, GraKa, RAM, Mainboard, Netzteil, Lautsprecher und Gehäuse alles was ich brauche wenn ich dich richtig verstehe ?


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (20. Oktober 2016)

Für 1060€ könnte das so aussehen:

1 Seagate Desktop HDD   1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 Samsung SSD 750 Evo  250GB, SATA (MZ-750250BW)
1 Intel Core i5-6500, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80662I56500)
1 Crucial DIMM Kit  16GB, DDR4-2133, CL15 (CT2K8G4DFD8213)
1 Logitech Z313, 2.1 System (980-000413)
1 MSI Radeon RX 480 Gaming X 8G, 8GB GDDR5, DVI, 2x HDMI, 2x DisplayPort (V341-003R)
1 ASRock H170A-X1/3.1 (90-MXB0G0-A0UAYZ)
1 LG Electronics 24MB56HQ-B, 24"
1 EKL Alpenföhn Ben Nevis (84000000119)
1 Corsair Carbide Series 100R Silent Edition, schallgedämmt (CC-9011077-WW)
1 be quiet! Straight Power 10 400W ATX 2.4 (E10-400W/BN230)

Sparpotenzial:

Gehäuse: http://geizhals.de/?cmp=1336871&cmp=1048848&cmp=868775
GPU: http://geizhals.de/palit-geforce-gtx-1060-6gb-dual-ne51060015j9d-a1478630.html oder http://geizhals.de/msi-radeon-rx-470-gaming-x-8g-v341-001r-a1488445.html

Was meinst du mit "WLAN und LAN kompatibel"? LAN Port ist am Board vorhanden, falls du WLAN benötigst würde ich das über einen Stick realisieren: http://geizhals.de/asus-usb-n13-b1-90-ig13002n01-0pa0-a1015571.html?hloc=at&hloc=de


----------



## SimonD1 (20. Oktober 2016)

Ich hab LAN Anschluss und WLAN Verbindung von einem Router, kann ich also von dem PC aus dann auch mit WLAN verbinden ?


----------



## SimonD1 (20. Oktober 2016)

In den Bildschirm investiere ich auch ruhig etwas mehr, da der schon hochwertig sein sollte, in einem Bereich von ca 240 Euro. Wenn ich einen mit Lautsprecher nehme kann ich auch die Anlage sparen. 

Grade hab ich nochmal etwas recherchiert zum Thema Zusammenstellung von PCs und bin darauf aufmerksam geworden, dass das wichtigste hierbei ist, dass die Hardwarekomponenten gut miteinander funktionieren und kompatibel sind. Ist das in deiner Liste der Fall ?


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (21. Oktober 2016)

Wenn du ihn per LAN verbinden kannst, ist das vorzuziehen.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (21. Oktober 2016)

Die Zusammenstellung von Einwegkartoffel kann man bedenkenlos so eintüten.


----------



## SimonD1 (21. Oktober 2016)

Hier nochmal was von mir aus einem anderen Thread, siehe die Frage unten

"Ein sehr freundlicher User dieses Forums hat mir folgende Zusammenstellung nahegelegt

1 Seagate Desktop HDD 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 Samsung SSD 750 Evo 250GB, SATA (MZ-750250BW)
1 Intel Core i5-6500, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80662I56500)
1 Crucial DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2133, CL15 (CT2K8G4DFD8213)
1 Logitech Z313, 2.1 System (980-000413)
1 MSI Radeon RX 480 Gaming X 8G, 8GB GDDR5, DVI, 2x HDMI, 2x DisplayPort (V341-003R)
1 ASRock H170A-X1/3.1 (90-MXB0G0-A0UAYZ)
1 Samsung S27C650D, 27" (LS27C65ODS/LS27C65UDS/EN)
1 EKL Alpenföhn Ben Nevis (84000000119)
1 Corsair Carbide Series 100R Silent Edition, schallgedämmt (CC-9011077-WW)
1 be quiet! Straight Power 10 400W ATX 2.4 (E10-400W/BN230)

Ein Freund der sich sehr gut mit PC s auskennt hat diese Auswahl auch als passend befunden.
Nun frage ich euch, wie ihr diese Zusammenstellung findet, und ob sie meinen Anforderungen nachkommt.
Wenn ihr einen der Komponenten austauschen würdet schreibt das bitte in die Antworten.
Wichtig ist hier vor allem, das die verschiedenen Komponenten untereinander gut und fehlerfrei funktionieren."

Scheinen alle mit einverstanden zu sein ...


----------



## Shaav (21. Oktober 2016)

...Ja


----------



## Icedaft (21. Oktober 2016)

Also alleine für das Logitech Z313, 2.1 System (980-000413) sollte man ihn steinigen...


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (21. Oktober 2016)

Für die paar € kann man nix besseres erwarten


----------



## SimonD1 (21. Oktober 2016)

Kann man da noch irgendwas einsparen, ich habe grundsätzlich eine Grenze von gut 1000 Euro, weil ich nicht mehr ausgeben will für einen PC, dennoch versucht man natürlich das so freiswert wie es geht zu kriegen. Habt ihr außerdem noch Ideen, wo man vllt Prozente kriegt, lohnt sich sicher, da der Gesamtbetrag recht hoch ist, da machen schon 10 Prozent was aus. Ich habe das Ziel insgesamt unter der 1000 Euro Grenze zu landen.

Weitere Frage noch, wie sieht das mit Windows 10 aus, brauche ich das und wenn ja wo kriege ich das am preiswertesten ?


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (21. Oktober 2016)

Schau mal bei MMOGA wegen Windows da bekommst du das sehr günstig.


----------



## Icedaft (21. Oktober 2016)

Laß die Logitrööts weg, nutze Kopfhörer -  sind schon mal 30€ für Einwegschrott gespart.

Crucial MX300 275GB, SATA Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU mehr Speicher und 1€ gespart.
Corsair Vengeance 400 400W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 18€ gespart


----------



## SimonD1 (21. Oktober 2016)

Gut, danke ! Werde ich austauschen und die Logitech Anlage lass ich weg. Dann aber drauf achten, dass der Display sound hat. Habt ihr da was passendes vorzuschlagen was den Display angeht, im Rahmen von 60-180 Euro ?


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (21. Oktober 2016)

450 Watt Cooler Master G450M Modular - Hardware, statt das BeQuiet und wieder 15 € gespart.


----------



## SimonD1 (21. Oktober 2016)

Da ich mich wie gesagt nicht wirklich gut mit PC Hardware auskenne, kannst du vllt nochmal schreiben welche der vorher geplanten Komponenten durch die drei preiswerteren von dir genannten ausgetauscht werden ? Ich will da nichts verwechseln und nachher das Falsche bestellen. Vielen Dank im Vorraus


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (21. Oktober 2016)

Du kannst das be quiet! Straight Power 10 400W ATX 2.4 (E10-400W/BN230) entweder mit dem 450 Watt Cooler Master G450M oder Corsair Vengeance 400 400W austauschen. Das sind beide auch sehr gute Netzteile für den Preis.
Statt Samsung SSD 750 Evo 250GB, SATA  kannst du auch die Crucial MX300 275GB, SATA nehmen, hab die selber in meinem HTPC und bin sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## SimonD1 (22. Oktober 2016)

Ein Freund sagt, dass 400/450 Watt zu wenig sind, was das Netzteil angeht, stimmt das ?


----------



## Maddrax111 (22. Oktober 2016)

Nein. Nicht wirklich richtig.


----------



## Threshold (22. Oktober 2016)

SimonD1 schrieb:


> Ein Freund sagt, dass 400/450 Watt zu wenig sind, was das Netzteil angeht, stimmt das ?



400 Watt reichen.
Das Cooler Master ist eigentlich Crap.
Das Vengeance besser.
Das E10 ist die Speerspitze. Kostet natürlich auch mehr.
Ich würde das Vengeance nehmen, wenn du auf den Preis schielen musst.


----------



## SimonD1 (22. Oktober 2016)

Laut einigen Websites, auf denen man die zusammengestellten Komponenten testen kann wird auch angezeigt, dass 400 Watt zu wenig sind, ich nehm lieber ein Netzteil mit 530, das reich auf jeden Fall. Hat das irgendwelche Nachteile ?


----------



## Shaav (22. Oktober 2016)

> Hat das irgendwelche Nachteile ?


teurer, ineffizienter, unnötige Kabel


----------



## SimonD1 (22. Oktober 2016)

Wenn die 400 Watt sicher (wirklich sicher) reichen nehme ich auch den von Vegeance.

Und noch eine andere Frage ( entschuldigt die vielen Fragen an dieser Stelle, aber schließlich bin ich Neuling auf diesem Gebiet und will was die Auwahl der Hardware angeht auf Nummer Sicher gehen, Ich hoffe ihr versteht das ) 

Ich habe auf der Website Gaming Hardwareempfehlungen 2016 eine Zusammenstellung Gaming Hardwareempfehlung: 1000 Euro - Gamer PC zusammenstellen 2016 - Dein Ratgeber fur Gaming PCs gefunden, die da nahegelegt wird und die in ein paar Punkten, wie dem i5 6500 der hier genannten nahekommt, hat diese irgendwelche Vorteile im Vergleich zu der durch eure Hilfe zusammengestellten Hardware ?


----------



## Maddrax111 (22. Oktober 2016)

RAM Vollbestückung=unsinnig
GPU=Vorgängerserie
Soundkarte=ohne passendes Audioequipment überflüssig
SSD=veraltet
Netzteil=Schrott pur


----------



## Threshold (22. Oktober 2016)

Du kannst dir auch das 500 Watt Vengeance kaufen. ist dein Geld. Wenn du dich damit sicherer fühlst. 

Na ja, weder die R9 390 noch das Pure Power würde ich kaufen, von daher ist die Zusammenstellung nicht soo gut.


----------



## SimonD1 (22. Oktober 2016)

Also ist diese Auswahl

1 Seagate Desktop HDD 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s 
1  Crucial MX300 275GB, SATA
1 Intel Core i5-6500, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed
1 Crucial DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2133, CL15
1 Logitech Z313, 2.1 System
1 MSI Radeon RX 480 Gaming X 8G, 8GB GDDR5, DVI, 2x HDMI, 2x DisplayPort
1 ASRock H170A-X1/3.1
1 EKL Alpenföhn Ben Nevis
1 Corsair Carbide Series 100R Silent Edition, schallgedämmt
1 Corsair Vengeance 400 400W 

optimal oder würdet ihr da noch was anders machen ? Wie gesagt bin ich offen für sinnvolle Vorschläge aller Art.


----------



## Threshold (22. Oktober 2016)

Passt doch. Das System zieht vielleicht 250 Watt unter Last.


----------



## Maddrax111 (22. Oktober 2016)

Sieht gut aus.


----------



## SimonD1 (22. Oktober 2016)

Was den Bildschirm angeht, habe ich mich für den BenQ GL2450HM 61 cm (24 Zoll) entschieden, da dieser ein hervorragendes PLV hat und gute Bildqualität liefert. Der GL2450HM kostet nur 140 Euro und passt damit zu meinem Ziel, nicht mehr als 1000 Euro auszugeben, da alles zusammen dann einen Preis von genau 991 Euro hat. Meine Frage ist hierzu noch, was ihr von diesem Bildschirm haltet und ob der noch Auswirkungen auf die erforderliche Wattzahl des Tower-Netzteils hat (Ich denke nicht)


----------



## Maddrax111 (23. Oktober 2016)

Da du Shooter spielst ist ein TN Display schon eine gute Wahl.
Alternativ mit besserem Bild da IPS LG Electronics 24MB56HQ-B Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Und nein auf das Netzteil hat das keine Auswirkung da der Monitor ja eine eigene Stromversorgung hat.


----------



## SimonD1 (23. Oktober 2016)

Der hat sicher auch was, nur fehlen Lautsprecher. Preislich ist das kein Argument, da er 30 Euro weniger kostet und ich dafür auch eine Logitech Anlage kriege. Das Problem ist nur, dass ich einen relativ kleinen Schreibtisch habe und da nicht noch eine Anlage hinstellen will. Wenn dee Unterschied in der Bildqualität nicht sehr deutlich ist, bevorzuge ich also weiter den Bildschirm von BenQ, darauf kommt es halt an. Ich werde mich aber auch nochmal ausführlich über beide Bildschirme informieren. 

Danke auf jeden Fall für deinen Vorschlag !


----------



## TohruLP (23. Oktober 2016)

die Lautsprecher in Bildschirmen kannst du vollkommen vergessen. da ist eigentlich jeder Handy-Lautsprecher besser. wenn der Platz nicht reicht, kann man die Lautsprecher auch notfalls quer unter den Bildschirm legen.


----------



## Icedaft (23. Oktober 2016)

Bevor Du 30€ für Plastikschrott ausgibst, verzichte lieber ganz oder leg noch etwas drauf: Creative GigaWorks T20 Series II Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Die sind jetzt auch nicht so der Brüller, aber brauchbar.
Vernünftig wird es erst ab dieser Preisregion:
Mackie CR3 Paar Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
http://geizhals.de/1195649


----------



## SimonD1 (23. Oktober 2016)

Klar die Soundqualität des Bildschirms ist nicht optimal aber das ist kein Problem, da ich auch mit Headset spielen kann.


----------



## SimonD1 (23. Oktober 2016)

Die in meinem Terra Gaming Laptop waren eigentlich relativ gut, ich spiele aber auch mit Headset wenn sich das anbietet. 

Kleines Update,
Nach Lesen einiger Tests siehts es danach aus, dass der LG Electronics 24MB56HQ-B  Bildschirm wirklich ein besseres Bild hat. Außerdem hat dieser den Vorteil, dass ich in der Qualität der Lautsprecher, die ich dann noch brauche variabel bin, was in dem Fall des BenQ Bildschirms nicht geht, da die Lautsprecher hier fest in den Bildschirm eingebaut sind.

Danke für den Vorschlag des LG Electronics 24MB56HQ-B Bildschirms, wahrscheinlich werde ich diesen dann doch dem von BenQ vorziehen.


----------



## SimonD1 (24. Oktober 2016)

Kann ich auch das Pure Power 9 500W Netzteil nehmen, kostet 75 Euro hat aber mit Sicherheit genug Watt. Laut dem Rechner von bequiet brauche ich maximal 343 Watt, aber lieber nehme ich noch etwas mehr, dazu wird auch in vielen Foren geraten. Dieses Netzteil wurde da nahegelegt, weil es angeblich sehr gut sein soll in dem Preisbereich.


----------



## Threshold (24. Oktober 2016)

Vergiss den Netzteil Rechner und das L9 ist Crap.


----------



## Icedaft (24. Oktober 2016)

Der Computer sagt "NEIN": -> Das ist der Verbrauch des GANZEN Systems  mit einer RX 480  RX 480 vs. GTX 1060 im Test: Sapphire Nitro+ OC mit Polaris gegen MSI Gaming X mit Pascal (Seite 3) - ComputerBase

Wenn Du mehr Sicherheitsaufschlag willst, deine Sache, aber das PP9 ist KEINE Option. Alternativ das E10 500 oder eines von diesen: Produktvergleich Cooler Master G550M 550W ATX 2.31, Cougar GX-S550 550W ATX 2.4, be quiet! Straight Power 10 500W ATX 2.4, Fractal Design Edison M 450W ATX 2.4, Cooler Master VS-Series V450SM 450W ATX 2.31, Antec Edge 550W ATX 2.4, EVGA SuperNOVA G2


----------



## SimonD1 (24. Oktober 2016)

Also versorgt das Netzteil nur die Raedon RX 480 was die Wattzahl angeht ( entschuldige diese Frage aber ich habe wie gesagt wenig Ahnung von PC Hardware ) ?

Wenn dies der Fall ist reichen 450 Watt natürlich wie man in dem Vergleich auf deiner verlinkten Seite sieht.

Danke für deine Antwort !


----------



## Icedaft (24. Oktober 2016)

282W ist der Gesamtverbrauch des Systems, hiervon nimmt sich die Grafikkarte max. 150W, der Rest geht auf CPU, MB, SSD, HDD.


----------



## Threshold (24. Oktober 2016)

SimonD1 schrieb:


> Also versorgt das Netzteil nur die Raedon RX 480 was die Wattzahl angeht ( entschuldige diese Frage aber ich habe wie gesagt wenig Ahnung von PC Hardware ) ?



Das Netzteil versorgt den gesamten Rechner und der gesamte Recher zieht eben keine 250 Watt.


----------



## SimonD1 (25. Oktober 2016)

Vielen Dank, habe ich verstanden. 

Also kann ich im Grunde alles wie geplant bestellen.

Wenn noch Fragen auftauchen melde ich mich nochmal hier, ich danke allen für ihre Hilfe !


----------



## Threshold (25. Oktober 2016)

Genau, wenn noch was unklar ist, meldest du dich einfach wieder.


----------



## SimonD1 (25. Oktober 2016)

Kann mir vllt noch einer hier freundlicherweise sagen, welche Nummer in der Liste welche Funktion hat, die meisten kenne ich (Grafikkarte, Prozessor, Display, Lüfter etc) aber bei einigen bin ich mir nicht sicher wozu das dient. 

1) Seagate Desktop HDD 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s
2) Crucial MX300 275GB, SATA
3) Intel Core i5-6500, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed
4) Crucial DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2133, CL15
5) MSI Radeon RX 480 Gaming X 8G, 8GB GDDR5, DVI, 2x HDMI, 2x DisplayPort
6) ASRock H170A-X1/3.1
7) EKL Alpenföhn Ben Nevis
8) Corsair Carbide Series 100R Silent Edition, schallgedämmt
9) Corsair Vengeance 400 400W 
10) LG Electronics 24MB56HQ-B


Und noch eine kleine Bitte an euch, es wäre sehr hilfreich, wenn ihr rausschreiben könntet, welche Leistungen dieser PC dann schlussendlich bringen wird in dieser Zusammenstellung, dh Speicher, Arbeitsspeicher etc, damit ich diese Werte mit den Anforderungen von verschiedenen Anwendungen, wie beispielsweise BF1 vergleichen kann und eine Art Typenblatt mit den wichtigsten Daten erstellen kann.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn mir hier einer helfen kann, da ich von der Hardware nicht viel Ahnung habe, diese ist in meinem Fall eher im Software- Bereich vorhanden


----------



## Threshold (25. Oktober 2016)

1. Festplatte.
2. SSD.
3. Prozessor.
4. RAM.
5. Grafikkarte.
6. Mainboard.
7. Kühler.
8. Gehäuse.
9. Netzteil.
10. Optisches Laufwerk.

Für Battlefield 1 sollte das reichen, sofern du nicht in WQHD spielen willst.


----------



## Mysteria (25. Oktober 2016)

... zu spät ....

1) Seagate Desktop HDD 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s = normale Festplatte
2) Crucial MX300 275GB, SATA = SSD Festplatte
3) Intel Core i5-6500, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed = Prozessor
4) Crucial DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2133, CL15 = Ram
5) MSI Radeon RX 480 Gaming X 8G, 8GB GDDR5, DVI, 2x HDMI, 2x DisplayPort = Grafikkarte
6) ASRock H170A-X1/3.1 = Mainboard
7) EKL Alpenföhn Ben Nevis = Prozessor Kühler
8) Corsair Carbide Series 100R Silent Edition, schallgedämmt = Gehäuse
9) Corsair Vengeance 400 400W = Netzteil
10) LG Electronics 24MB56HQ-B = Laufwerk


----------



## SimonD1 (26. Oktober 2016)

An Mysteria und Threshold vielen Dank ! 

Und GTA 5 (mit Redux) kriegt der PC dann auch hin auf hoher Grafikstufe ? Das sind die beiden wichtigsten Spiele, die ich an dem PC wahrscheinlich spielen werde in absehbarer Zeit, deshalb frag ich nochmal nach, nach meinen Informationen sollte GTA 5 aber kein Problem sein, Redux ist ein Grafikmod von 2016, dass vllt noch Leistung zieht aber ich denke alles in allem sollte das gehen, liege ich da richtig ?


----------



## SimonD1 (26. Oktober 2016)

Wobei mir grade auffällt, dass Punkt 10) von LG der Display ist und nicht das Laufwerk, brauche ich dann nicht auch noch ein Laufwerk, da das dann in der Liste fehlt ?


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (26. Oktober 2016)

SimonD1 schrieb:


> Wobei mir grade auffällt, dass Punkt 10) von LG der Display ist und nicht das Laufwerk, brauche ich dann nicht auch noch ein Laufwerk, da das dann in der Liste fehlt ?



Wenn du meinst das du eins brauchst, kannst du eigentlich irgendeins nehmen. Die unterscheiden sich alle nur minimal.
Es sei denn du möchtest ein Blu-Ray Laufwerk/Brenner haben. Falls es nur ein stinknormales DVD Laufwerk/Brenner sein soll, kannst du dieses hier nehmen.

8634410 - LG Electronics GH24NSD1 DVD-Writer SATA


----------



## Threshold (26. Oktober 2016)

SimonD1 schrieb:


> Wobei mir grade auffällt, dass Punkt 10) von LG der Display ist und nicht das Laufwerk, brauche ich dann nicht auch noch ein Laufwerk, da das dann in der Liste fehlt ?



Ich nahm an, dass das ein Laufwerk ist, weil der Monitor immer extra angegeben wird, da man ihn schlecht in den Rechner einbauen kann.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (26. Oktober 2016)

SimonD1 schrieb:


> Und GTA 5 (mit Redux) kriegt der PC dann auch hin auf hoher Grafikstufe ? Das sind die beiden wichtigsten Spiele, die ich an dem PC wahrscheinlich spielen werde in absehbarer Zeit, deshalb frag ich nochmal nach, nach meinen Informationen sollte GTA 5 aber kein Problem sein, Redux ist ein Grafikmod von 2016, dass vllt noch Leistung zieht aber ich denke alles in allem sollte das gehen, liege ich da richtig ?



GTA5 ist überhaupt kein Problem für diesen Rechner, auch mit Mods nicht


----------



## SimonD1 (26. Oktober 2016)

Sicher, dass der PC das GTA 5 Redux Mod - Download - CHIP auch packt ? Wenn nicht ist auch nicht schlimm, ich kaufe den PC nicht für ein Spiel, das ist umgekehrt der Fall, aber interessiert mich nur, da auf Chip de steht "GTA 5 Redux Mod nur für extrem gute Grafikkarten"


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (26. Oktober 2016)

SimonD1 schrieb:


> Sicher, dass der PC das GTA 5 Redux Mod - Download - CHIP auch packt ? Wenn nicht ist auch nicht schlimm, ich kaufe den PC nicht für ein Spiel, das ist umgekehrt der Fall, aber interessiert mich nur, da auf Chip de steht "GTA 5 Redux Mod nur für extrem gute Grafikkarten"



GTA 5 Redux : RX 480 - FX 8350 (Ultra Settings) - YouTube

Lauft doch ganz gut, und der Skylake ist um einiges stärker als der FX im Video. Ich denke zwischen 50 - 60 FPS werden mit der RX480 drin sein.


----------



## Threshold (27. Oktober 2016)

Einfach MXAA reduzieren und Gras nicht auf Ultra stellen und dann läuft das Game.


----------



## SimonD1 (27. Oktober 2016)

50-60 FPS -da kommt doch Freude auf


----------



## SimonD1 (29. Oktober 2016)

Also ich hab alles auf Mindfactory rausgesucht, um es dann die Tage zu bestellen. Mindfactory ist mit Abstand der preiswerteste Shop im Internet, das einzige was ich auf Ebay bestellen muss, da es sich im MF Shop nicht findet ist der Alpenföhn CPU Kühler Ben Nevis.

Unsicher bin ich noch, was die Kapelle angeht. 

Die Corsair Carbide Series 100R ist auf Mindfactory einerseits als 

schallgedämmte Version vorhanden Corsair Carbide Series 100R gedämmt Midi Tower 

und als normale Version mit Sichtfenster aber ohne Netzteil Corsair Carbide Series 100R mit Sichtfenster Midi


Das Sichtfenster sieht cool aus, hat aber dann den Nachteil, dass diese Kapelle nicht gedämmt ist. Macht das einen großen Unterschied ? 

Wenn das noch entschieden ist steht der Lieferung meines neuen PCs  nichts mehr im Weg


----------



## TohruLP (29. Oktober 2016)

EKL Ben Nevis Tower Kühler - Hardware, Notebooks gibt's doch


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (29. Oktober 2016)

Der Kühler ist doch problemlos auf MF zu finden.

EKL Ben Nevis Tower Kühler - Hardware, Notebooks

Zu den Gehäusen, ob schallgedämmt oder nicht ist immer Ansichtssache. Klar sind schallgedämmte Gehäuse besser gegen Lärm isoliert, was aber auf Kosten der Wäremeabführung geht. Mit vernünftigen Airflow ist das aber auch kein Problem in den Griff zu bekommen. Ein Gehäuse mit Sichtfenster macht nur Sinn, wenn man das Gehäuse auch vernümftig präsentieren kann. Wenn es unter dem Schreibtisch steht, braucht man sowas nicht wirklich


----------



## SimonD1 (29. Oktober 2016)

Danke, ich hab ihn nicht gefunden, muss wohl an mir liegen 

Das Sichtfenster ist nicht wirklich ausschlaggebend. Da ich ein sehr sicherheitsorientiertes Naturell habe, was meine Hardware angeht frage ich mich, wie sehr eine schlechtere Wärmeabgabe dieser schadet. 

Wahrscheinlich wenig, aber ich will kein Risiko eingehen, falls da eins besteht


----------



## Mysteria (30. Oktober 2016)

Aus meiner Erfahrung geht es auch ungedämmt wenn man ein bisschen auf ordentliche Lüfter/Kühler achtet. Im Office Betrieb ist der Rechner sowieso eher im Idle Betrieb und man hört nichts. Und beim Spielen hat man eh den Spielesound der lauter als die Lüfter ist.


----------



## SimonD1 (31. Oktober 2016)

Was das Netzteil des PC s angeht habe ich nochmal per Mail verschiedene Namenhafte Technikshops wie Conrad angeschrieben, diese haben den Wattverbrauch des angedachten Systems ausgerechnet und sind alle zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass ich nur mit einem ca 600 W Netzteil wirklich im sicheren Bereich bin. Sicher kostet das ca 10 Euro mehr als ein 400 W Netzteil, aber ich gehe nicht davon aus, dass der Support dieser Unternehmen mir aus diesem Grund ein 600 Watt Netzteil nahelegt, da der Wattverbrauch im Detail ausgerechnet wurde. Von Conrad wurde mir dieses Netzteil empfohlen, das auf Amazon fast keinen Kostenunterschied zum 400 W Corsair Vegeance darstellt

PC Netzteil Thermaltake Berlin 630 W 630 W ATX 80PLUS(R) Bronze auf conrad.de online bestellen | 000919256

Wenn ihr der Ansicht seit, dass das eine sinnvolle Alternative ist, würde ich hier gerne auf Nummer sicher gehen, wenn nicht, dann vertraue ich einfach eurer Angabe von einem Wattverbrauch um die 250 W und kaufe das 400 W Corsair Vegeance. 

Nach dieser Antwort ist das Thema Netzteil dann auch erledigt, ich will euch damit nicht auf den Nerv gehen


----------



## markus1612 (31. Oktober 2016)

Doch, weil die Leute keine Ahnung haben.

Preislich ist das Thermaltake vielleicht nicht viel teurer, dafür technisch deutlich schlechter als das Vengeance.

Das Vengeance reicht völlig aus.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (31. Oktober 2016)

Ein Thermaltake Berlin ? Da kannst du dir direkt selber ein Netzteil basteln, das bekommst du bestimmt besser hin 
Also wer dir so ein Netzteil empfiehlt ist alles aber kein Experte. Und nochmal, ja die 400 Watt und das Vengeance reichen absolut.


----------



## SimonD1 (31. Oktober 2016)

Nehmen wir mal an, ich würde ein 600W Netzteil kaufen wollen, habt ihr da eins, was von der Leistung her an das Vegeance herankommt ? 
Einerseits tendiere ich dazu, weil ich wie gesagt lieber auf Nummer sicher gehen will was die Wattversorgung angeht, andererseits, weil es sein kann, dass irgendwann ein Teil an dem PC ausgetauscht wird oder ien weiteres hinzukommt und die 400W dann knapp werden könnten. Ich vertraue aber natürlich auch eurem Fachwissen


----------



## markus1612 (31. Oktober 2016)

600W sind echt Quark, denn mit normalen Mitteln kommst du niemals da ran.
Wenn du wirklich auf Nummer sicher gehen willst, was ich ehrlich gesagt auch für Schwachsinn halte, da die zukünftige Hardware immer effizienter wird, nimm das Vengeance mit 500W.


----------



## SimonD1 (31. Oktober 2016)

Also der hier

500 Watt Corsair Vengeance 500 Non-Modular 80+

Da die 100 Watt mehr mich nicht viel an Leistung kosten werde ich das dann wahrscheinlich machen, ist ein gutes Mittelding, wie ich finde


----------



## Icedaft (31. Oktober 2016)

Siehe meinen Post #42, wenn Du trotz 282W Gesamtverbrauch ein 500W-Netzteil möchtest, kannst Du das natürlich nehmen, in der Watklasse würde ich dann aber eher zum E10 500W greifen: be quiet! Straight Power 10 500W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## SimonD1 (31. Oktober 2016)

Ich versteh das grade nicht richtig, ich sehe deinen Post #42 so, dass nur die Grafikkarte die Watt zieht, die das Netzteil abgeben muss. 
Vielleicht habe ich das mit dem Wattverbrauch falsch verstanden, werde mich dazu nochmal eingehend informieren


----------



## halodb (31. Oktober 2016)

Nicht die Grafikkarte zieht die dort angegebene Anzahl an Watt, sondern das GESAMTE System.
Die Graka liegt bei ca 160 Watt bei Vollauslastung.


----------



## SimonD1 (31. Oktober 2016)

Heißt wie von Icedraft gesagt eine Vollauslastung unter Verbrauch von 282W. Ich frage mich nur, wie dann der Support von Conrad etc auf 600 kommt ... 
Ich vertraue dann einfach mal euch und bestelle die Vegeance 400 W, notfalls kann ich die immer noch umtauschen ... 
D


----------



## Threshold (31. Oktober 2016)

SimonD1 schrieb:


> Heißt wie von Icedraft gesagt eine Vollauslastung unter Verbrauch von 282W. Ich frage mich nur, wie dann der Support von Conrad etc auf 600 kommt ...



Weil da nur Pfosten arbeiten, die konsequent auf den Grafikkarten Karton schauen und wenn darauf steht, dass 500 Watt Minimum sind, sie noch 100 Watt drauf rechnen -- zur Sicherheit.


----------



## Mysteria (1. November 2016)

Da ist ja der psu-Rechner von bequiet besser als die 'Experten'. Sogar der geht runter bis auf ein 350W Netzteil als unterste Empfehlung.

Mein Rat: die meisten Fachverkäufer sind mehr Verkäufer als Fachmänner. Immer selbst informieren.


----------



## SimonD1 (1. November 2016)

Kann ich mir gut vorstellen 

Das Thema Netzteil ist dann auch erledigt, ich kaufe das Vegeance Corsair 400 W und wenn das dann unerwarteter Weise Probleme macht tausche ich es halt um und hole mir das 500 W. 

Ich werde dann Ende der Woche die Teile bei Mindfactory bestellen, und vorher nochmal kontrollieren, dass auch alle Hardwareteile zusammen passen. Hier frage ich mich noch, was dabei die Parameter sind um zu sehen ob die Teile untereinander gut arbeiten. 

Aber an dieser Stelle sage ich auch schon einmal danke für den Support hier, ihr habt mir sehr weitergeholfen


----------



## SimonD1 (2. November 2016)

Ich habe heute mit einem Freund gesprochen, der mir hilft, den PC zusammen zu bauen, wenn die Teile ankommen. Hier ist noch die Frage aufgekommen, ob der Prozessor (sprich i5 6500) nicht auch einen Kühler braucht, wenn ich die Artike zu dieser Frage im Internet richtig verstanden habe, wird der Hauptkühler (Alpenföhn Ben Nevis) ja vorne im Tower hinter dem Lufteinlass verbaut und nicht am Mainboard. Soweit ich weiß ist in der boxed Version des i5 6500 ein Kühler dabei, wenn dies der Fall ist, brauche ich dann noch andere Kühler abgesehen von dem Alpenföhn Ben Nevis, um sicherzustellen, dass sich die Hardware nicht überhitzt?


----------



## halodb (2. November 2016)

Der Ben Nevis dient als Ersatz für den Boxed Kühler.


----------



## SimonD1 (2. November 2016)

Also brauche ich außer dem Ben Nevis keinen Kühler ?


----------



## halodb (2. November 2016)

Nein.

Falls dir die Temperaturen im Verlaufe der Nutzung nicht zusagen, kannst du gerne noch ein paar Gehäuselüfter rein hängen. Pflicht ist das aber nicht.


----------



## SimonD1 (2. November 2016)

Ich werde dann die finale Auswahl noch einmal in einem neuen Thread posten, damit sich diese zur Sicherheit noch ein paar andere User ansehen. Ich hoffe ihr versteht das, schließlich kostet der PC auch relativ viel, darum will ich wirklich sichergehen, dass mit der Auwahl alles in Ordnung ist  (Denkt nicht ich vertraue euch nicht  )

Ich danke allen hier, die mir geholfen und die vielen Fragen sachlich und mit viel Fachwissen beantwortet haben sehr. 

Das Forum hier ist sehr informativ und hat mein Interesse in Technik sehr gesteigert, darum werde ich hier weiter aktiv bleiben und helfen wo ich kann 

Alles Gute,

Simon D


----------



## halodb (2. November 2016)

Mach das. 

Die werden dich dann zwar blöd fragen warum du noch einen Beitrag aufmachst, aber da musst du dann durch.

Ich verstehe aber deine Einwände. Hatte ich zu Beginn auch, als ich wieder mit pc zeug angefangen habe.


----------



## Threshold (2. November 2016)

SimonD1 schrieb:


> Das Forum hier ist sehr informativ und hat mein Interesse in Technik sehr gesteigert, darum werde ich hier weiter aktiv bleiben und helfen wo ich kann



Ach du meine Fresse. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Jedenfalls viel Spaß dabei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SimonD1 (2. November 2016)

Sagen wir "versuchen zu helfen wo ich kann..." "...scheitern"


----------



## SimonD1 (11. November 2016)

Hallo nochmal 

Ich habe mich die letzten Tage noch viel informiert, was die PC Hardware, Windows 10, PC Zusammenbau etc angeht. Dieses Wochenende werde ich dann endlich alle Teile bei Mindfactory bestellen 
Wenn irgendein Teil noch in der Anlieferung ist, warte ich aber auch noch bis das bei Meindfactory da ist, weil ich alles von MF bestellen will.

Ich frage sicherheitshalber lieber noch einmal nach, ob die Auswahl, die ich hier habe auch die "richtige" ist, da ich im Verlauf dieses Threads  ein paar Teile ausgetauscht und verbessert habe, und ich sichergehen will, dass alles weiterhin passt. Ich weiß, dass euch meine Hundertvierzigprozentigkeit auf den Nerv geht, aber hoffe ihr versteht das, schließlich will ich auch nichts Falsches bestellen 

Also langer Rede kurzer Sinn hier die finale Aufstellung, die ich hoffentlich in ein paar Tagen unter meinem Schreibtisch liegen haben werde - in zusammengebauter Form versteht sich 

Festplatte) Seagate Desktop HDD 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s 1000GB Seagate Desktop HDD ST1000DM003 32MB 3.5''

SSD) Crucial MX300 275GB, SATA 275GB Crucial MX300 2.5'' (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s

Prozessor) Intel Core i5-6500, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed Intel Core i5 6500 4x 3.20GHz So.1151 BOX

RAM) Crucial DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2133, CL15 8432901 - 16GB (2x 8192MB) Crucial Ballistix

Grafikkarte) MSI Radeon RX 480 Gaming X 8G, 8GB GDDR5, DVI, 2x HDMI, 2x DisplayPort 8192MB MSI Radeon RX 480 Gaming X Aktiv PCIe 3.0

Mainboard) ASRock H170A-X1/3.1 http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...151-Dual-Channel-DDR4-ATX-Retail_1024494.html

Kühler) EKL Alpenföhn Ben Nevis http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/EKL-Ben-Nevis-Tower-Kuehler_992035.html

Gehäuse) Corsair Carbide Series 100R Silent Edition, schallgedämmt http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...-Midi-Tower-ohne-Netzteil-schwarz_992089.html

Netzteil) Corsair Vengeance 550 550W http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...engeance-550M-Modular-80--Bronze_1031392.html

Laufwerk) LG Electronics GH24NSD1 DVD-Writer SATA intern schwarz Bulk http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...-Writer-SATA-intern-schwarz-Bulk_1011822.html

Display) Samsung S27E650X http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...hwarz-1920x1080-1xDP-1xDVI-1xVGA_1007507.html


Geht bitte noch einmal gedanklich diese Auswahl durch und sagt mir, ob da alles passt 
Und versucht, mich nicht wegen der 100W mehr im Netzteil zu steinigen, die hab ich drin, damit ich auf keinen Fall in Schwierigkeiten komme was die Stromversorgung angeht, ich weiß, dass ein 400W NT auch reicht, gehe aber lieber auf Nummersicher 

Ich danke dann auch nochmal allen hier, die mir geholfen haben, diese Auswahl zu treffen, Ihr seid wirklich klasse ! 

Simon D


----------



## Threshold (11. November 2016)

Kannst du so einsacken.

Und -- falls das noch keiner gesagt hat -- ein gutes 400 Watt Netzteil reicht aus. 
Daher würde ich eher das E10 mit 400 Watt als das Vengeance mit 550 Watt nehmen. Nur mal so als Anregung.


----------



## SimonD1 (11. November 2016)

Dir sei gedankt


----------



## Icedaft (11. November 2016)

Mir persönlich wäre FHD auf 27" zu "Pixelig", aber Dir muss es gefallen.


----------



## SimonD1 (11. November 2016)

Hab ich auch dran gedacht, aber mir reicht FHD, vor allem, da ich relativ weit weg vom Display sitze und ich ihn auch zum Fernsehen aus relativ hoher Distanz verwenden werde.

Dass man über einzelne Teile streiten kann ist klar, wichtig ist nur, dass in dieser Auswahl auch wirklich alles zusammen passt. Ich hab im Internet kaum Seiten gefunden, auf denen stehnt, auf was man aufpassen  muss, damit die Hardware wirklich untereinander kompatibel ist, nicht dass ich euch nicht vertraue, wenn ihr sagt, dass das in dieser Auswahl passt, aber ich will in Zukunft wissen, auf was da zu achten ist, damit ich nicht immer hier fragen muss, wenn ich eine neue Grafikkarte reinbaue oder irgendwann wieder einen neuen PC zusammenstelle


----------



## Mysteria (11. November 2016)

Cpu/Mainboard/Ram:
- Cpu muss auf den Sockel vom Mainboard passen
- cpu soll stark genug sein für das gewünschte Anwendungsgebiet ohne das anvisierte Budget komplett zu sprengen
- Ram muss auf Mainboard drauf passen (Anzahl und Takt) und auch zu Cpu
- wer übertakten will braucht K-Cpu und passenden Chipsatz auf dem Mainboard
- das Mainboard braucht einen PCIexpress slot x16 für die gpu und genug sonstige slots je nachdem was sonst noch von Karten drauf soll
- das Mainboard muss genug Anschlüsse bieten für die Sachen die du dran hängen möchtes (usb, lan ...)
- Alle gewollten Zusatzfunktionen bieten (sound, m2 slots ...)
- kein Schrott sein (Dimensionierung und Qualität der Stromzufuhr)


Der Kühler für die cpu muss:
- ins Gehäuse passen
- Platz für die Ram lassen (respektiv Ram darf nicht zu hoch sein)
- gut genug kühlen für die cpu
- sich nicht nach Föhn anhören

Netzteil soll:
- alle nötigen Schutzfunktionen haben
- gute Qualität sein
- genug Anschlüsse und Kabel die lang genug sind (eigentlich bei guter Qualität sowieso der Fall)
- Format muss ins Gehäuse passen
- kein Föhn sein
- beim Zusammenkauf nicht stiefmütterlich behandelt werden
- richtig dimensioniert sein (generell wird es oft überdimensioniert)

Das Gehäuse muss:
- breit genug für den Kühler sein
- genug Platz für die gpu bieten (wobei die meisten midi Tower heute den Festplattenkäfig ausbauen lossen und auch locker sehr lange GPUs aufnehmen)
- dem Geschmack entsprechen
- den Einbau der gewünschten Kühlung ermöglichen (Lüfter, Radiatoren ...)
- Beleuchtung/Fenster je nach Geschmack
- Platz für die gewünschte Anzahl an Festplatten bieten

Lüfter sollen:
- Genug Luft schaufeln
- leise sein
- regelbar sein

Gpu:
- soll schnell genug (eventuell übertaktet/übertaktbar) für die anvisierten Spiele (Anwendungen) sein ohne das Budget zu sprengen (auch Auflösung und Anschlüsse des Monitors / der Monitore berücksichtigen)
- gut und leise gekühlt sein
- ins Gehäuse passen (meist höchstens in der Länge wichtig drauf zu achten, wenn es nicht gerade ein extra kleines Gehäuse ist)
- wird meist ohne Probleme erkannt. Wenn nicht hilft oft ein Bios Update

Festplatten:
- gross genug für die Ansprüche
- leise
- gutes p/l Verhältnis
- gilt auch für ssds, da ist dann noch die Schreibgeschwindigkeit & das Format wichtig

Laufwerk:
- am Aussterben -> soll halt ins Gehäuse passen wenns sowieso nicht extern ist

Allgemein: entweder du liest dich länger ein in die Themen, oder du fragst nach bei denen die das Einlesen sowieso schon gemacht haben. Nachfragen ist meist schneller.

Edit: ach ja: die Liste stellt keine Ansprüche auf Volständigkeit. Das war jetzt halt das Wichtigste das mir einfiel. Man kann bestimmt noch Sachen dazusagen die ich jetzt vergessen habe.


----------



## SimonD1 (12. November 2016)

Vielen Dank Mysteria !

Nach dieser Liste habe ich gesucht 

Fragen die ich zu diesen Punkten noch habe sind

- passt das alles ins Corsair Carbide Series R100R rein

- passten Cpu, Ram und Mainboard zusammen, was Takt und Anzahl angeht

- hat das Mainboard genug slots

- ist das Format der SSDs richtig


Die Namen und Links der Auswahl finden sich auf Seite 9 

Alle anderen Punkte habe ich verstanden und nachgesehen, Cpu passt auf Mainboard etc


----------



## SimonD1 (12. November 2016)

Kleine Aktualisierung der Auswahl,

In einem anderen Forum wurde mir geraten, diesen Lüfter mit Bodenplatte Scythe Iori Topblow Kühler - Hardware, Notebooks zu nehmen, da dieser für neuere CPUs besser ist.

Außerdem  wurde mir nahegelegt, das Gigabyte GA B150 HD3P Mainboard 8638402 - Gigabyte GA-B150-HD3P Intel B150 statt des ASRock zu nehmen, weil es statt eines Drittanbieter USB 3.1 Chips einen von Intel hat und preislich keinen Unterschied zum ASRock darstellt.

Wie seht ihr das


----------



## Mysteria (12. November 2016)

Ram: Anzahl -> es gibt halt Boards die nur 2 Riegel nehmen. Ausserdem soll man halt 2 Riegel nehmen da sie dann im Dual-Channel Modus laufen. Alles über x Takt (weiss grad nicht wie viel) ist halt Übertaktung, ist aber normalerweise kein Problem. Wenn es nicht geht, laufen sie halt mit Basistakt.

Ob es reinpasst ... einfach bei Corsair nachsehen was die von Grössenangaben angeben und mit Kühler und GPU vergleichen.

Genug slots für Mainboard musst du schon wissen. Generell ja - hat ja 2x PCI 16x express und 3xPCi. Willst du mehr als vier Sachen, ausser der GPU noch reinstecken? 

SSD-Format ist schon richtig. Das war halt gedacht, wenn man eine M2 möchte. (Und nein, im Moment lohnt sich das nicht wirklich.) Du kriegst hier ja nicht egal was angeraten. 

Wieso soll der Scythe Iori besser sein? Das ist ein Top-Blower. Allgemein wird eher zu Tower-Kühlern geraten. Und ein 100mm Lüfter ist wohl nicht wirklich leise ... (Ist wohl besser als der Boxed, aber ob der dann gut sein soll .... Ich tippe auf eher nicht.)

Mainboard: Ich glaube kaum, dass du im normalen Gebrauch merkst ob der Controller jetzt von Intel ist oder nicht. (Beim Gigabite ist der 2. PCIexpress slot übrigens nur mit 4x angebunden.)


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (12. November 2016)

Die Kühlfläche von dem Scythe ist viel zu klein. Daran wirst du keinen Spaß haben.


----------



## SimonD1 (12. November 2016)

Dann kann ich also guten Gewissens den EKL Ben Nevis und das ASRock Mainboard nehmen.

Was die Maße von GPU und EKL BN angeht werde ich dann heute nochmal nachsehen, dass das alles reinpasst


----------



## Mysteria (12. November 2016)

Länge passt. (140mm Kühler -150mm Platz im Gehäuse, GPU 276mm - obere Slots im Gehäuse 414mm). 


Zum Nachlesen: 

Carbide Series(R) 100R Mid-Tower Case

Alpenfohn: Premium CPU Kuhler / Tower Kuhler Ben Nevis - Alpenfohn


Radeon RX 480 GAMING X 8G | MSI Global | Graphics card - The world leader in display performance

Sollte auch nicht über den Ram-Slots sein: https://www.alpenfoehn.de/images/Produkte/Bilder/BenNevis/Abmessungen.pdf


----------



## SimonD1 (12. November 2016)

Ahh, danke hast mir das Nachsehen erspart 

Dann ist das Thema Platz im Gehäuse also erledigt. Ich denke ich kann nicht viel falsch machen, wenn ich die Teile dann morgen bestelle, spannend wirds dann nochmal mit dem Zusammenbau ...


----------



## SimonD1 (12. November 2016)

Ich hab mich grade sehr detailiert mit dem Zusammenbau, der wahrscheinlich am kommenden WE erfolgen wird befasst, dabei sind noch ein paar kleinere Fragen aufgekommen.

- In Tutorials waren an dem Lüfter, der auf den Prozessor kommt vier Halterungen, mit denen er auf dem Mainboard über dem Prozessor befestigt wurde. An dem EKL Ben Nevis sind diese aber nicht, wie wird er dann auf dem mainboard installiert

- Ist das I/O  Shield bei Gehäuse oder Mainboard dabei oder muss ich das noch kaufen

- Sind alle internen Anschlusskabel von SSD etc dabei oder brauche ich noch irgendwelche Kabel, die im Innern des PC verbaut werden

- Brauche ich ein Antistatikarmband oder reicht an Metall fassen

- Brauche ich Windows 10 Home in 32 oder 64 Bit

- Wo kriege ich preiswert und halbwegs legal Windows 10 Home und Office 2016 her ( Bezahlung sollte da wie auch auf Mindfactory mit Überweisung gehen )

- In den Battlefield 1 Systemanforderungen steht ein i5 6600K als mindester und ein i7 4790 als empfohlener Prozessor, reicht da auch der i5 6500, den ich in der Auswahl habe, nicht dass ich wegen BF 1 einen i7 statt eines i5 einbauen würde, aber dann weiß ich, ob es sich lohnt, BF 1 zu kaufen


Das wars dann auch vorerst an Fragen hoffe ich


----------



## Mysteria (12. November 2016)

Montagematerial ist beim Lüfter dabei. (Auch Wärmeleitpaste.) Anleitung: https://www.alpenfoehn.de/images/Produkte/Installationsanleitungen/ManualBenNevisFinal.pdf

I/O Shield ist beim Mainboard dabei. Seite 5: ftp://europe.asrock.com/Manual/H170A-X1.pdf (Du brauchst einen Schraubenzieher um das Mainboard festzuschrauben. Abstandhalter sind beim Gehäuse dabei.)

Anschlusskabel für die SSD liegt auch dabei. Seite 5: ftp://europe.asrock.com/Manual/H170A-X1.pdf

Der Rest der Kabel (Startknopf, USB Ports, Gehäuselüfter ...) sind am Gehäuse dran. (Oder am Netzteil -> Stromkabel.) Kurz gesagt: brauchst höchstens Monitor und Lan Kabel, aber die solltest du ja eigentlich schon haben.

An Metall fassen genügt mir persönlich.

Win10 64Bit! (sonst bist du beim Ram limitiert.) (Ich frage mich so langsam wieso überhaupt noch 32Bit verkauft wird.)

Win10 kaufen: Tipps überlasse ich anderen.

BF1: Kauf es eventuell auf Steam: die haben ja jetzt 2h Rückgaberecht wenn es nicht so läuft wie es soll. Und dann zitiere ich hier mal aus einem anderen Thread wo ich das auch angesprochen hatte:



FlorianKl schrieb:


> Da verweise ich mal auf den PCGH BF1 Test: Battlefield 1 PC: Benchmarks im Singleplayer- und Multiplayer, Direct X 12 [Update 4]
> 
> "Die Ankündigung der Systemanforderungen sorgte für einigen Trubel, denn laut offiziellen Angaben setzt Battlefield 1 mindestens (!) einen Intel Core i5-6600K voraus. Wir können an dieser Stelle Entwarnung geben, die offizielle Mindestanforderung der Intel-CPU ist völlig übertrieben. Eine deutlich realistischere Angabe ist der ebenfalls in den minimalen Systemanforderungen gelistete AMD FX-6350, der trotz sechs Hardware-Threads und ähnlichen Taktraten deutlich weniger Leistung liefert als der genannte Intel-Vierkerner."
> 
> ...


----------



## SimonD1 (12. November 2016)

Dann ist was das Zusammenbauen und den Lieferumfang angeht alles klar, danke auch für die Links, waren sehr hilfreich 

Windows 10 und Office 2016 werde ich wahrscheinlich auf Ebay für ca 24 Euro als OEM Version kaufen, wenn das dann nicht funktioniert kriege ich das Geld auch wieder, Ebay ist da sicherer als irgendein Onlineshop.


----------



## TohruLP (12. November 2016)

Mysteria schrieb:


> BF1: Kauf es eventuell auf Steam



Battlefield auf Steam? das gibt's nur bei Origin bzw. Keystores


----------



## Mysteria (13. November 2016)

Das ist man ja gar nicht mehr gewöhnt ... Naja, Origin (welcher Publisher war das noch mal?) hat es wohl Steam noch nicht nachgemacht und man hat noch kein Umtauschrecht?

Edit: Ach ja EA. (Das mir den Store im Web prompt auf Französisch vorsetzt ... OK, ich hör besser auf oder ich bin noch länger am Meckern.) ( edit: Kanns nicht sein lassen ... das Ding muss ich ja dann mal wieder für Mass Effect ausgraben. Bäh.)


----------



## SimonD1 (13. November 2016)

Ich hab nochmal über den Display nachgedacht, irgendwie hab ich Sorgen, dass der 27 Zoll Full-HD Display S27E650X sehr verpixelt ist, wenn ich 1m davor sitze, beim Fernsehen sind es 2m.

Wenn ich einen 24 Zoll Full-HD nehme hat der sicher auf die 1m deutlich bessere Auflösung, ist aber dann zum Fernsehen von 2m vllt zu klein. Displays mit WQHD sind aber sehr teuer im Vergleich zu Full-HD andererseits will ich auch nicht, dass mit dem S27E650X 1m vorm Display die Pixel noch gut zu sehen sind 

Und noch eine Frage, kann ich, wenn der PC irgendwann den Wohnort wechselt (Studieren) und ich anstatt LAN und WLAN nur noch WLAN habe, kann ich dann ein WLAN Modul nachrüsten oder ist das in dem Mainboard schon drin


----------



## Caduzzz (13. November 2016)

Da kannste dir auch eine WLAN USB Antenne/Stecker kaufen und einfach anstecken wo du Platz hast hinten am MoBo.


----------



## Threshold (13. November 2016)

SimonD1 schrieb:


> Ich hab nochmal über den Display nachgedacht, irgendwie hab ich Sorgen, dass der 27 Zoll Full-HD Display S27E650X sehr verpixelt ist, wenn ich 1m davor sitze, beim Fernsehen sind es 2m.



Das geht schon, keine Sorge.


----------



## SimonD1 (13. November 2016)

Ok, danke, wusste ich garnicht 

Notfalls fahr ich morgen nach Saturn und seh mir da mal einen 24" und einen 27" in Full HD an


----------



## Threshold (13. November 2016)

Das ist immer die beste Möglichkeit.


----------



## SimonD1 (13. November 2016)

Und was Windows 10 Home angeht, kann ich da eine OEM Version für 24 Euro von Ebay nehmen oder hat die irgenwelche Nachteile


----------



## Threshold (13. November 2016)

Kannst du nehmen.


----------



## SimonD1 (15. November 2016)

Ich werde dann morgen wahrscheinlich das Windows 10 von Ebay bestellen. Irgendwie frage ich mich aber warum das statt 140 fast nur einen 1/10 kostet.
Außerdem bin ich etwas verunsichert, weil man den Code, den man dann auf der Windows Website eingeben muss auf seine Mailadresse geschickt bekommt.
Ich passe natürlich immer auf, dass ein shop auch keine negativen Bewertungen hat Sicherheit hat man aber nie wirklich, auch wenn mir das lieber ist, als140 Euro für Windows 10 auszugeben 

Kann man diesen Shops vertrauen, wie seht ihr das


----------



## halodb (15. November 2016)

Jo kannst du. Habe da schon 2 lizenzen her, und nie Probleme gehabt.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (16. November 2016)

Das sind halt meistens OEM Keys die nur (?) in Deutschland verkauft werden dürfen. Von denen gibt es haufenweise deswegen sind die wahrscheinlich so billig.


----------



## SimonD1 (17. November 2016)

Eine Frage noch, in der Auflistung steht hinten am RAM CL15, im Shop ist unter dem Link aber CL9, ist das ein wichtiger Unterschied ?

Demnach wäre der richtige Link dieser hier

16GB Crucial CT2K8G4DFD8213 DDR4-2133 DIMM CL15


----------



## Threshold (17. November 2016)

Wenn du DDR4 RAM mit CL9 findest, sag bescheid. Gibt es nämlich nicht.


----------



## SimonD1 (17. November 2016)

8432901 - 16GB (2x 8192MB) Crucial Ballistix 

Das ist DDR3-1600

Was soll ich dann nehmen, CL15 und DDR4 oder CL9 und DDR3


----------



## TohruLP (17. November 2016)

das ist DDR*3*


----------



## SimonD1 (17. November 2016)

In der Liste stand DDR4 aber der Link dahinter führte zu einer DDR3, was soll ich dann bestellen ?

Bitte den richtigen Link von Mindfactory hier reinschreiben wenn ihr den habt


----------



## Threshold (17. November 2016)

SimonD1 schrieb:


> 8432901 - 16GB (2x 8192MB) Crucial Ballistix
> 
> Das ist DDR3-1600
> 
> Was soll ich dann nehmen, CL15 und DDR4 oder CL9 und DDR3



Ja, DDR3. Aber was willst du mit DDR3?
Du brauchst DDR4 RAM und es gibt welchjen mit CL10, aber der kostet so richtig Knete.
Und 3000er DDR4 mit CL10 kannst du dagegen komplett vergessen, ist nicht möglich.
Je höher der Takt geht, desto höhen gehen auch die Latenzen.


----------



## SimonD1 (17. November 2016)

Also soll ich einen DDR4 mit CL-- und Takt ---- nehmen

Welcher CL Wert und welcher Takt ?


----------



## Threshold (17. November 2016)

Was für ein Board hast du denn ausgesucht?


----------



## SimonD1 (17. November 2016)

ASRock H170A-X1/3.1 Intel H170 So.1151 Dual


----------



## Mysteria (17. November 2016)

Hier das was bestellt werden sollte. Und ja, nimm beim DDR das was da steht (also ddr4), und nicht den ddr vom Link denn das isr ddr3. Dein Link ist da falsch. 



SimonD1 schrieb:


> Hallo nochmal
> 
> Ich habe mich die letzten Tage noch viel informiert, was die PC Hardware, Windows 10, PC Zusammenbau etc angeht. Dieses Wochenende werde ich dann endlich alle Teile bei Mindfactory bestellen
> Wenn irgendein Teil noch in der Anlieferung ist, warte ich aber auch noch bis das bei Meindfactory da ist, weil ich alles von MF bestellen will.
> ...


----------



## SimonD1 (17. November 2016)

Da gibt es auf Mindfactory 

1) 16GB Crucial CT2K8G4DFS8213 DDR4-2133 DIMM CL15

2) 16GB Crucial CT2K8G4DFD8213 DDR4-2133 DIMM CL15

3) 16GB Crucial CT4K4G4DFS8213 DDR4-2133 DIMM CL16 (Quad)

4) 16GB Crucial CT2K8G4SFD8213 DDR4-2133 SO-DIMM

Welchen davon soll ich nehmen


----------



## TohruLP (17. November 2016)

das: 16GB G.Skill Ripjaws DDR4-2133 DIMM CL15 Dual Kit


----------



## SimonD1 (17. November 2016)

Ok danke sehr 

Ich hab grade aus Zufall auf Youtube einen Test des neuen Aldi-PCs gesehen in dem Battlefield 1 auf hoher Grafik mit ca 40-60 FPS getestet wurde. 

Aber wie kann es sein, dass ein PC, der 600 Euro kostet nicht viel weniger Leistung hat als meine PC Auswahl für 1200 Euro, ist dann die Grafikpower meines PCs nicht leicht überdimensioniert ?

Ich will schließlich nicht für sehr gute statt guter Grafik fast das doppelte zahlen, sehe ich das richtig oder hab ich da irgendeinen Denkfehler drin 


Ich denke auch immer noch nach, ob ich die Radeon RX 470 oder die Radeon RX 480 in meinem PC verbauen soll - 100 Euro Preisunterschied und die Leistungen kommen sich sehr nahe


----------



## TohruLP (17. November 2016)

SimonD1 schrieb:


> Aber wie kann es sein, dass ein PC, der 600 Euro kostet nicht viel weniger Leistung hat als meine PC Auswahl für 1200 Euro, ist dann die Grafikpower meines PCs nicht leicht überdimensioniert ?



die sparen dort wo es geht: Gehäuse, Netzteil, Mainboard, nur 128GB SSD haben zwar keinen Einfluss auf die Leistung, aber Qualität und Langlebigkeit
auch werden 8GB bei einigen Games knapp.


----------



## SimonD1 (17. November 2016)

Ich hatte auch nicht wirklich vor, mir einen Aldi PC zu kaufen 

Aber ich kann mich nicht entscheiden zwischen Radeon RX 480 Gaming oder RX 470 

Klar die 480 ist etwas besser, kostet aber auch deutlich mehr


----------



## halodb (17. November 2016)

Dann nimm die 470 und fertig.


----------



## Threshold (17. November 2016)

SimonD1 schrieb:


> Ich hab grade aus Zufall auf *Youtube *einen Test des neuen Aldi-PCs gesehen in dem Battlefield 1 auf hoher Grafik mit ca 40-60 FPS getestet wurde.



Das ist der Knackpunkt. Solche Videos lassen sich nicht verifizieren, daher sollte man sie immer kritisch betrachten.


----------



## SimonD1 (17. November 2016)

Und wie siehst du das mit der 470/480, wenn die 470 in meine Anforderungen ( siehe post #1 ) auch reinpasst nehm ich die, wenn die 480 Gaming deutlich besser ist und sich die 100 Euro Aufpreis wirklich lohnen nehm ich die.


----------



## halodb (17. November 2016)

Ich glaub ich schreib das gerade zum 5. Mal. Die 470 Nitro+ 8gb ist fast so schnell wie die 480 8gb.
Wenn du nicht das Budget für die 480 hast, nimm die 470.


----------



## Corpi (17. November 2016)

Naja, die 480 müsste ja in dein Budge passen, aber wenn dir das Geld zu Schade ist lass es sein. Die 480 schafft glaube ich so ca 10 fps mehr als die rx 470 bei Spielen auf ultra. 1. Wirst du nicht Ultra spielen(meintest du zumindest). Also wenn es dir zu teuer ist lass es einfach ^^ Hier nochma ein vergleich für dich RX 470 vs RX 480 - 1080p & 2160p/4K Comparison - YouTube


----------



## Mysteria (17. November 2016)

Wenn ich übrigens nach 'Aldi-PCs' suche ist einer der Links auf der ersten Seite übrigens "So entfernen Sie unnötige Software von Aldi-PCs" ... Das macht doch direkt Lust auf einen Aldi-PC. 

Ich nehme an, das ist der hier den du gesehen hast?  Medion Akoya P5360E: Den würde ich schon alleine wegen der 2GB rx460 nicht kaufen. (Nicht mal für die 4GB GPU hat es gereicht.)


----------



## SimonD1 (18. November 2016)

Danke für die schnellen und vielen Antworten 

Ich habe mir den Vergleich von Corpi und einen anderen angesehen und werde wahrscheinlich die 470 nehmen, weil die Leistung wirklich fast gleich ist. Wenn die 470 irgendwann veraltet ist kann ich sie immer noch gegen was neueres austauschen, aber damit rechne ich vorerst nicht, da die 470 wie ich finde in der Mittelklasse zu verordnen ist und noch sehr aktuell ist. 

Ich gehe davon aus, dass die 470 genau wie die 480 kompatibel mit meiner restlichen Hardware ist ( wenn das nicht der Fall ist schreibt es mir bitte hier rein ) und werde sie dann auch am Wochenende wahrscheinlich bestellen.



Kleines Update


Ich hab mir nochmal die Preise auf Mindfactory angesehen. Die Sapphire RX470 Nitro+ 8GB kostet da ca 240 Euro. Das ist die RX 470 die ich nehmen würde. Das kommt schon sehr nah an die RX 480 mit ihren 288 Euro ran. Da ist dann schon die Frage ob die RX 480 nicht zukunftsorientierter ist. 
Versteht mich nicht falsch, mir geht es nicht nur um den Preis, auch mit der RX 480 liege ich noch im Budget aber keiner gibt gerne was aus, was nicht unbedingt notwendig ist.

Unentschlossen


----------



## halodb (18. November 2016)

Ich schreibe es mal so.
Reicht die 470 nicht mehr zum Spielen, ziehst du mit der 480 auch keine Wurst mehr vom Teller.


----------



## SimonD1 (18. November 2016)

Was die Versionen der RX 480 angeht habe ich den Durchblick verloren 

Da gibt es auf Mindfactory 15 verschiedene 8GB Versionen mit unterschiedlichen Preisen und Daten
RX 480 -> Radeon RX Serie -> Grafikkarten (VGA)

Von der RX 470 gibt es immerhin nur 3 8GB Versionen
RX 470 -> Radeon RX Serie -> Grafikkarten (VGA)

Seht da bitte einmal durch, welche Version denn nun die "richtige" ist von denen ist


----------



## Threshold (18. November 2016)

Streich die 4Gb Modelle weg, dann schaust du, welche günstiger ist.
SDapphire Nitro, Red Devil oder die MSI Gaming X.


----------



## SimonD1 (18. November 2016)

Das hab ich gemacht, aber es gibt dann immer noch verschiedene Versionen nur von MSI zB.

Wo liegt der Unterschied zwischen der MSI Gaming X und der ohne Gaming im Namen und sind die Versionen von MSI zB besser als die von Sapphire etc ?


----------



## Threshold (18. November 2016)

Nimm die Karte.
8GB PowerColor Radeon RX 480 Red Devil Aktiv PCIe


----------



## SimonD1 (18. November 2016)

Vielen Dank, dass du sie rausgesucht hast, werde ich machen!

Wenn ich dann noch den Gratis Civilization VI Code auf Ebay verkaufe kostet die insgesamt nichtmal mehr als die RX 470 

Tower passt, der fasst eine 414mm Grafikkarte, die hat nur 310. Auf das Mainboard passt die auch oder ?


----------



## Threshold (18. November 2016)

Klar.


----------



## SimonD1 (18. November 2016)

Na dann wird Sonntag vor 6 Uhr ( versandfrei ) bestellt ! 

Ich freu mich schon auf den Zusammenbau


----------



## SimonD1 (18. November 2016)

Kann ich also wie vorgeschlagen das 16GB G.Skill Ripjaws DDR4-2133 DIMM CL15 Dual Kit nehmen ?  Passt das von der Leistung des i5 6500 her gut und haut das mit dem Mainboard hin ? Frage sicherheitshalber nochmal nach, weil außer dem Antworter selbst keiner was dazu gesagt hat


----------



## Threshold (18. November 2016)

Klar kannst du den nehmen.


----------



## SimonD1 (19. November 2016)

Eine Frage noch, mir ist aufgefallen, dass ich noch eine Maus/Tastatur brauche. Ich würde die gerne in der drahtlos- Version haben, geht das problemlos mit meinem PC und hat das irgendwelche Nachteile, wie beispielsweise hohe Strahlung etc ?


----------



## Threshold (19. November 2016)

Kabelgebunden ist immer besser. Wenn du unbedingt Kabellos willst, kannst du das natürlich machen.
Macht keinen Unterschied. Strahlungen hast du sowieso schon. Wlan, Handy, Mikrowelle, Glotze, Monitor. Da fällt die kabellose Maus nicht weiter auf.


----------



## SimonD1 (19. November 2016)

Darf ich fragen warum kabelgebunden besser ist ? Im Grunde ist mir geal ob drahtlos oder mit Kabel, aber interessiert mich nur


----------



## Threshold (19. November 2016)

Na ja, Akkus leeren sich. Blöd, wenn man was machen will und die Akkus leer sind.
Daher immer Kabel nehmen.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (19. November 2016)

Pairing fällt beim Kabel auch weg.


----------



## SimonD1 (19. November 2016)

Das was ich vor hatte zu nehmen war mit Batterien.

Und was genau ist pairing?


----------



## SimonD1 (19. November 2016)

Ich will euch damit nicht auf den Nerv gehen, aber ich habe noch einmal nachgedacht, ob ich wirklich eine RX 480 8GB brauche.
Ich bin nun einmal kein Hardcore-Gamer und spiele auch nur auf einem Full-HD Display.
Ich liste hier nochmal ein paar Spiele auf, die ich aktuell und in Zukunft gerne spielen würde, und das auf hoher Grafikstufe mit ca 40 FPS, muss maximale Grafik sein.

War Thunder
Battlefield 1
FIFA 16
GTA V ( mit Redux Grafik Mod )
GTA VI ( 2018 )

Selbst in den empfohlenen Grafikanforderungen von Bttlefield 1 steht nur eine 4GB Version der RX 480, deshalb habe ich immer noch die Vermutung, dass meine RX 480 8GB Gaming vllt zu viel des Guten ist. Der Preis stimmt und ich will auch in ein paar Jahren noch gut mit der Grafikkarte spielen, aber ich frage mich, 
ob die 480 für meine Anforderungen nicht etwas überdimensioniert ist. Wenn das aber eine gute Investition in die Zukunft ist, dann will ich nicht weiter nachdenken und sie nehmen.

Was sagt ihr dazu, mir kommen grade etwas Zweifel auf. Das Problem ist, dass ich das nicht wirklich beurteilen kann, da ich wie schon gesagt wenig Ahnung von PC Systemen habe.


----------



## Threshold (19. November 2016)

GTA 6 kommt 2018? 
GTA 6 ist nicht mal angekündigt und kommt sowieso erst für die Konsolen.
Rechne mal mit 2022, bis GTA 6 für den PC kommt.

Und für die Games lohnt sich die 480 schon.


----------



## SimonD1 (19. November 2016)

Na dann, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt was GTA VI angeht 

Abgesehen davon ist GTA V mit Redux aber praktischschon als neues Spiel zu betrachten, also werde ich die Zeit bis 2022 noch einigermaßen rumkreigen 


Ich denke auch, dass ich wirklich die 480 nehmen werde, aber wie lange denkst du kann man mit der 480 noch auf relativ hoher Grafik Spielen ? Ich will mir schließlich keine 280 Euro Karte kaufen, wenn ich nach zwei Jahren wieder was Neues anschaffen muss


----------



## Threshold (19. November 2016)

GTA 5 ist für den Arsch.
Scheiß Online Dreck. Keine Erweiterung für den Single Player Modus. GTA 5 war schon tot, seit es 2013 für die Konsolen kam.


----------



## Corpi (19. November 2016)

Also ich würd sagen eine Rx 470 konnte reichen für deine anforderung, nur würd ich nicht damit rechnen das gta vi 2018 kommt, und selbst w nn, kann dir keiner sagen ob deine Graka reichen wird


----------



## Mysteria (19. November 2016)

Für die Grafikkarte: Wirf 'ne Münze.

Wir können nur raten wie viel länger eine RX480 reichen wird, verglichen mit einer RX470, und ob sich das für dich lohnt.

Ich würde nur eines *nicht* machen: eine 4Gb Version kaufen. Der Trend ist eher zu mehr Speicherbenutzung als zu weniger.

PS: Wenn du sowieso am Schreibtisch sitzt, würde ich auch kabelgebunden nehmen. Da musst nie über Batterien oder Aufladen nachdenken. Und du läufst ja wohl sowieso nicht mit der Maus oder der Tastatur im Zimmer rum.

edit: wie viel Aufpreis wäre es überhaupt im Moment?


----------



## SimonD1 (19. November 2016)

Die 470 Nitro+ 8GB kostet aktuell nur 30 Euro weniger als die RX 480 Gaming 8GB.

Dass ich eine Karte mit 8GB nehme ist klar. Ist die RX 480 denn im Preisleistungsvergleich relativ alternativlos oder gibt es da noch andere Grafikkarten, die weniger kosten, aber auch relativ viel leisten? Wie gesagt, mir gehts nicht ums Geld, nur darum, was am sinnvollsten ist. Wenn es um 470 vs 480 geht, bevorzuge ich die 480, weil die nur 30 Euro mehr für ca 1/6 mehr Leistung kostet.


----------



## Mysteria (19. November 2016)

Wenn es bessere  Alternativen gäbe, hätten wie die in dem 158 Posts langen thread schon längst erwähnt ...

Ich persönlich würde die 30€ drauflegen und die rx480 mitnehmen.


----------



## SimonD1 (19. November 2016)

Na dann kann ich die Teile um 0 Uhr ja bedenkenlos bestellen 

Ich poste hier noch ein letztes mal die Liste, damit sicher ist, dass ich nichts verwechselt hab 

8630531 - 27'' (68,58cm) Samsung S27E650X schwarz
1000GB Seagate Desktop HDD ST1000DM003 32MB 3.5''
275GB Crucial MX300 2.5'' (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s
Intel Core i5 6500 4x 3.20GHz So.1151 BOX
550 Watt Corsair Vengeance 550M Modular 80+
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...151-Dual-Channel-DDR4-ATX-Retail_1024494.html
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...-Midi-Tower-ohne-Netzteil-schwarz_992089.html
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/EKL-Ben-Nevis-Tower-Kuehler_992035.html
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...evil-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail-_1114628.html
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...jaws-DDR4-2133-DIMM-CL15-Dual-Kit_990286.html
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/LC-Power-M710B-USB-schwarz--kabelgebunden-_786549.html

Und bitte nicht für die 4 Euro-Maus steinigen


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (19. November 2016)

2,64


----------



## Mysteria (19. November 2016)

*Steinchen werf* ... aber nicht für die Maus (da ich mal einfach annehme, dass du dafür einen guten Grund hast), sondern dafür, dass ich jetzt alles einzeln anklicken musste ... (Und mir ist da nichts aufgefallen was nicht klappen sollte.)

Edit: ich hoffe der Zusammenbau braucht dann nachher keinen160+
posts


----------



## SimonD1 (19. November 2016)

Ich geb mein Bestes


----------



## SimonD1 (19. November 2016)

Ich hab mir nochmal das Datenblatt vom ASRock H170A-X-1/3.1 angesehen, in der RAM Support Liste steht da mein RAM (Modellnummer F4-2133C15D-16GRR) nicht, nur der F4-2133C15D-32GVR und F4-2133C15Q-64GVR von G.Skill, ist das schlimm ?


----------



## TohruLP (19. November 2016)

die Kompatibilitätslisten sind vollkommen egal. wenn etwas da nicht drin steht, wurde es einfach nur nicht getestet, da die Board-Hersteller keine Lust haben, jeden einzelnen am Markt verfügbaren RAM zu testen.


----------



## SimonD1 (19. November 2016)

Ok, wusste ich nicht, danke für die Antwort!


----------



## SimonD1 (20. November 2016)

Teile sind bestellt !


----------



## Corpi (20. November 2016)

SimonD1 schrieb:


> Teile sind bestellt !



Jo, viel erfolg beim zusammenbau ! Ich bestelle mir fast den selben nächste woche.^^


----------



## SimonD1 (20. November 2016)

Sehr gut, die Teile kommen Anfang dieser Woche, Freitag wird zusammengebaut !


----------



## SimonD1 (23. November 2016)

Die Teile sind Dahaaaa 

Ich mache mich Freitag dann an den Zusammenbau, gibts da sicherheitstechnisch irgendwas zu beachten, vor allem was die Sicherheit der Teile angeht 

Noch ein paar kleinere Fragen, auf die ich im Internet keine Antwort gefunden hab

- Auf welchem Material als Untergrund soll ich am besten zusammenbauen 

- brauche ich ein Antistatikarmband oder reicht die Heizung ( unlackierte Stellen )

- wie lange dauert der Bau insgesamt ca ( Zeitplanung )

- gibt es noch irgendwas anderes wichtiges zu beachten 



Danke für eure Antworten   !


----------



## Maddrax111 (23. November 2016)

Etwas nicht leitendes das auch keine Reibung erzeugt. Einen zusammen gefalteten Pappkarton zum Beispiel. Kein Teppich oder so. Und bei der Antistatikfolie, in der das Board verpackt ist, aufpassen. Die Außenseite ist stromleitend.

Halte ich persönlich für Nonsens. Manche schwören drauf. Aber wichtig immer erden. Geht auch an einer Steckdose. Die Schutzkontakte anfassen.

Also wenn man es das erste Mal macht würde ich schon ein großzügiges Zeitfenster planen. Irgendwas zwischen 2 und 5 Stunden. Und ganz wichtig Geduuuuuuuuuuld.


----------



## Threshold (23. November 2016)

SimonD1 schrieb:


> Noch ein paar kleinere Fragen, auf die ich im Internet keine Antwort gefunden hab
> 
> - Auf welchem Material als Untergrund soll ich am besten zusammenbauen



Einfach aufm Tisch.



SimonD1 schrieb:


> - brauche ich ein Antistatikarmband oder reicht die Heizung ( unlackierte Stellen )



Nope, solange du keine Plastikklamotten trägst, ist alles bestens. Also Baumwolle und gut. 
Oder nackt zusammenbauen. 
Pass aber auf, damit du nicht mit was Hängendem in den drehenden Lüfter kommst.  



SimonD1 schrieb:


> - wie lange dauert der Bau insgesamt ca ( Zeitplanung )



Ich habs schon mal in 30 Minuten geschafft.
Ich hab auch schon mal 30 Minuten gebraucht, um zu verstehen, wie der Kühler rein gehört.
Ergo. Es gibt keinen Zeitplan. Lass dir Zeit, keine Hektik und alles wird gut.



SimonD1 schrieb:


> - gibt es noch irgendwas anderes wichtiges zu beachten



Schau vorher nach, ob alle Teile da sind. Und immer eine Reihenfolge beachten. Also eine Liste machen.
So würde ich CPU, RAM und kühler einbauen und danach das Mainboard ins Case setzen. Die Kabel würde ich schon anschließen, bevor du das Brett festschraubst.
Und steck den 8 Pin EPS Stecker vorher ein, bevor du überhaupt sonst was am Mainboard machst. Erstens vergisst man den schnell und zweitens kommst du da nicht mehr ran, wenn das Brett verschraubt ist.


----------



## Mysteria (23. November 2016)

Interessant. Ich habe das alles direkt im Gehäuse gemacht. Bei dem konnte man aber auch Front, beide Seiten und Deckel abnehmen.


----------



## Threshold (23. November 2016)

Mainboard aufm Tisch und da alles einbasteln ist halt einfacher.
Danach ins Case setzen und festschrauben.
Natürlich sollte man dabei gleich die Kabel vom Case mit anschließen.
Und nicht vergessen die i/o Blende einsetzen.


----------



## SimonD1 (24. November 2016)

Ist alles klar, was das Mainboard angeht hatte ich auch vor, fast alles außen zu verkabeln, auch wenn man vom Tower alle Seiten abnehmen kann.

Und noch eine Frage, muss ich die Treiber direkt installieren nachdem Windows 10 drauf ist oder geht der PC ohne nicht an ?


----------



## Maddrax111 (24. November 2016)

Windows hat immer Standardtreiber mit dabei. Sprich er geht an. Ich installiere danach immer Security,dann den LAN Treiber,dann direkt Update der Security und dann den Grafiktreiber. Dann kann man den Rest in Ruhe machen.


----------



## Mysteria (24. November 2016)

An die 'Aussen-Zusammenbauer' : ihr verkabelt aber da nicht alles schon? Oder wie macht ihr das dann mit Kabeln hiterm Mainboard verlegen?

Und mit MB und Netztteil zusammen jonglieren beim reinschrauben wenn es nicht oder nur teilmodular ist. Plus der ganze kabelsalat.


----------



## PolluxFix (24. November 2016)

Was man halt verkabeln kann außerhalb. Nach dem Einbau ins Gehäuse ist es manchmal fummelig die CPU Fans anzuschließen, das versuche ich vorher zu erledigen. Und meinen Nemesis, den CPU-Stromanschluss, versuche ich auf halber Strecke einzustecken während ich das MB ins Case setze.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (24. November 2016)

Wenn ich einen PC zusammenbaue dann immer in folgender Reihenfolge.

1. Gehäuse vorbereiten (Abstandshalter verschrauben, I/O Blende installieren, Lüfter verschrauben)
2. Festplatten und Laufwerke ins Gehäuse
3. Mainboard vorbereiten sprich CPU einsetzen, Ram einsetzen, Paste auf CPU und dann Kühler verschrauben
4. Mainboard im Gehäuse verschrauben (falls der 8 Pin Stecker schlecht erreichbar ist, vorm verschrauben das Kabel rein)
5. Kabelgedöns für Powerschalter, HDD Leuchte etc anstecken, danach den Rest der Kirmes wie USB, Lüfterkabel usw.
6. Netzteil installieren und alles verkabeln, danach auch die Datenkabel für HDD und Laufwerke.
7. Grafikkarte und andere Erweiterungskarten einsetzen und verkabeln
8. Gehäusedeckel wieder druff, alles anschließen und neuen PC genießen


----------



## Threshold (24. November 2016)

Mysteria schrieb:


> An die 'Aussen-Zusammenbauer' : ihr verkabelt aber da nicht alles schon? Oder wie macht ihr das dann mit Kabeln hiterm Mainboard verlegen?
> 
> Und mit MB und Netztteil zusammen jonglieren beim reinschrauben wenn es nicht oder nur teilmodular ist. Plus der ganze kabelsalat.



Der schlaue Bauer nutzt Kabelverlängerungen. 
Die sind dann schon aufs Mainboard eingesteckt und dann lässt sich leicht die Strippe des Netzteils anschließen.


----------



## Cleriker (24. November 2016)

Punkt 6 und 7 würde ich tauschen, ansonsten kann man das so machen.

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mysteria (24. November 2016)

Dann habe ich das ja bisher immer 'falsch' gemacht.  (d.h. Lüfter, Laufwerk, Mainboard, Ram, Cpu, Kühler, Netzteil, Festplatten und dann erst fast alle Kabel und halt gpu& Kabel ganz am Ende.)


----------



## Threshold (24. November 2016)

Ich kenne jemanden, der schon alles verbaut hat und dann festgestellt hat, dass er das Mainboard nicht befestigt hat.
Er stellt das Case hin und das Mainboard fällt raus -- hängt nur noch an den Kabeln fest.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (24. November 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich kenne jemanden, der schon alles verbaut hat und dann festgestellt hat, dass er das Mainboard nicht befestigt hat.
> Er stellt das Case hin und das Mainboard fällt raus -- hängt nur noch an den Kabeln fest.



Oh Gott da würde mir das Herz in die Hose rutschen


----------



## Threshold (24. November 2016)

nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Oh Gott da würde mir das Herz in die Hose rutschen



War aber kein Problem. Mainboard wieder eingesetzt und alles angeschlossen. Die Kiste startete sofort. Keine Probleme.
Aber der Blick war unbezahlbar, als das Mainboard raus fiel.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (24. November 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> War aber kein Problem. Mainboard wieder eingesetzt und alles angeschlossen. Die Kiste startete sofort. Keine Probleme.
> Aber der Blick war unbezahlbar, als das Mainboard raus fiel.



Also Glück im Unglück. Mein Gesicht würde bei sowas auch nicht anders aussehen


----------



## Threshold (24. November 2016)

nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Also Glück im Unglück. Mein Gesicht würde bei sowas auch nicht anders aussehen



Die Grafikkarte war noch nicht verbaut. Wäre das so, hätte es sicher heftiger geknallt.

Mir ist aber auch schon mal ein Mainboard vom tisch gefallen.


----------



## SimonD1 (24. November 2016)

Versuch ich mal in der Reihenfolge hinzukriegen, das verbinden der Kabelarmeen wird sicher Spaß machen.

Heute alle Pakete aufgemacht und auf Vollständigkeit überprüft und nicht leitende Baumwollkleidung rausgesucht, als auch Karton als Unterlage bereitgelegt. Liste der Bauschritte liegt auch vor. Vorbereitungen abgeschlossen  ?


Noch eine Frage zum Erden, hab ich es richtig verstanden, dass es reicht, alle 10 Minuten mit einem Finger einen Sicherheitsableiter der Steckdose zu streicheln  

Und eine Frage zum Sicherheitssystem, auf allen anderen Laptops und PCs habe ich Kaspersky Antivirus, ist ein Programm wie Kaspersky noch sinnvoll oder reicht auch am Anfang ein kostenloser Virenschutz und wenn das der Fall ist, welchen nehm ich da am besten ?

Das ist auch schon alles an Fragen - vorerst


----------



## Threshold (24. November 2016)

Du brauchst dich nicht alle 10 Minuten erden.
Einfach nicht mit Polyamid Socken über einen Polyamid Teppich rutschen. 
Jesus Latschen anziehen und gut. 
Ich nutze Avast. Kostet nichts und ist umsonst -- ich meine, es reicht aus.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (24. November 2016)

An der Steckdose würde ich nicht rumfummeln, lieber eine un-lackierte Stelle an der Heizung anfassen.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (24. November 2016)

Wenn man viel Onlinebanking & co macht, kann man über einen "kostenpflichtigen" Virenschutz nachdenken. Denn die Freewares decken dies nicht ab.
Ich nutze Kaspersky, die Schutzwirkung ist gut, allerdings nervt er als ein bisschen. 

Von den kostenlosen ist Avast in den meisten Tests der Beste.


----------



## Threshold (24. November 2016)

nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> An der Steckdose würde ich nicht rumfummeln, lieber eine un-lackierte Stelle an der Heizung anfassen.



Er schraubt noch, weil er erst mal an die Fußbodenheizung herankommen muss.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (24. November 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Er schraubt noch, weil er erst mal an die Fußbodenheizung herankommen muss.



 Bei einer Fußbodenheizung wird das natürlich nicht klappen, es sei denn er reißt den ganzen Boden auf


----------



## SimonD1 (24. November 2016)

Onlinebanking mache ich nicht, werde mich dann mal über Avast informieren, danke für den Tipp 

Boden ist schon aufgerissen, hab dann aber festgestellt, dass die Heizungsrohre aus Verbundwerkstoff und nicht aus Metall sind, ist ein Neubau 

Wie installiere ich die Treiber nach Windows, hab in der Google Suche nichts passendes gefunden, downloade ich die oder sind die als CD mitgeliefert ?


----------



## SimonD1 (24. November 2016)

Der Bildschirm steht, sieht wirklich sehr gut aus, morgen, wenn ich terminlich verhindert sein sollte Samstag kommen Updates zum Bau


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (24. November 2016)

Die Treiber gibt's beim Hersteller der Komponenten, also beim Mainboard ist z.B. das meiste bei. Grafikkarte oder WLAN-Stick etc. dann beim jeweiligen Hersteller. Einfach nach dem Modellnamen+Treiber suchen und die offizielle Seite wählen.


----------



## Cleriker (24. November 2016)

Ich nutze ebenfalls Avast und hatte viele Jahre Kaspersky. Empfehlen kann ich beide.

Nach Windows, installierst du die Treiber von der Mainboard CD (bitte nicht blind alle utilities mit installieren) und dann lädst du dir vom AMD den passenden Treiber für deine Karte. Danach lässt du Windows seine Updates ziehen, wo ja auch nochmal eventuell benötigte Treiber dabei sind. Sollte dann noch,was fehlen, melde dich ruhig hier.

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (25. November 2016)

Die CD-Treiber sind doch eh meist veraltet. Am besten gleich die aktuellen beim Hersteller ziehen.


----------



## Mysteria (25. November 2016)

Beim ersten Selbstbau ist es aber bedeutend einfacher die zu nehmen, damit das Ding zuerst einfach mal läuft. Treiber optimieren kann man dann in Ruhe später noch.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (25. November 2016)

Naja, er wird ja wohl was runterladen können, das hat ja mit dem Zusammenbau nicht mehr viel zu tun


----------



## Mysteria (25. November 2016)

Man hat aber eventuell x-Minuten dran rumgeschraubt und ist einfach froh, dass es fürs Erste geschafft ist.


----------



## SimonD1 (25. November 2016)

Am Rande sei gesagt, dass die 2 Euro 40 teure Logitech Maus die beste ist, die ich bisher hatte, verwende sie lieber als die Logitech Gaming-Maus 

Wenn heute abend endlich das Gehäuse da ist, gehts auch mit der Fertigstellung des Towers los, kommt drauf an wann das heute kommt, notfalls gehts erst morgen


----------



## SimonD1 (25. November 2016)

Ist es normal, dass der S27E650X Display an den vier Ecken im Schwarzbild deutlich heller ist  als der Rest des Screens von vorne ? 

Wenn man zu den Seiten oder nach oben geht vom Blickwinkel her wird die Ausleuchtung wieder normal.


----------



## Threshold (25. November 2016)

Würde ich mal ja sagen.
Wenn da die Lichtquellen sind.
Nennt sich Edge Design. Soll angeblich besonders gut für dünne displays sein.


----------



## SimonD1 (26. November 2016)

Ich hoffe, dass das Gehäuse gleich ankommt, soll 14-16 Uhr kommen.

Also nochmal zur Reihenfolge des Zusammenbaus, im Internet waren durchaus verschiedene Schritte angegeben.
Ich würde es wie folgt machen, verbessert mich, wenn da was falsch ist 

1) CPU in Mainboard einsetzen

2) WLP auf CPU streichen

3) Kühler über Mainboard und auf CPU verbauen

4) RAM ins Mainboard einsetzen

5) Kühler mit Mainboardanschluss verkabeln

6) Abstandhalter im Gehäuse montieren

7) I/O Blende verbauen

8 I) Mainboard ins Gehäuse einsetzen und verschrauben

8 II) Anschlüsse von Mainboard und Gehäuse verbinden

9) Netzteil verbauen

10) Festplatte, SSD und Laufwerk in Schienen im Gehäuse einsetzen

11) Festplatte, SSD und Laufwerk mit Mainboard verkabeln

12) Grafikkarte auf Mainboard setzen und mit diesem verkabeln

13) Teile an Netzteil anschließen ( welche ? )

14) Gehäuse zuschrauben und an Steckdose und Bildschirm anschließen

15) Starten


Ist das richtig ?


----------



## Threshold (26. November 2016)

Erst mal schauen, ob auch alle Teile da sind und ob nichts beschädigt ist. 

Ich hatte dazu mal einen Blog geschrieben.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/blogs/threshold/1402-pc-zusammenbauen.html


----------



## SimonD1 (26. November 2016)

Danke, sehr hilfreich, werde ich in genau der Reihenfolge machen 

Habe ich mit dem Corsair 550W ein KM Netzteil oder kein KM Netzteil ?


----------



## Threshold (26. November 2016)

Was hast du denn jetzt genau für Hardware gekauft?


----------



## Maddrax111 (26. November 2016)

Kuckst du hier Thresh ich brauche Rat bei der Zusammenstellung eines neuen PC s Post 160


----------



## SimonD1 (26. November 2016)

Exakt, 550 Watt Corsair Vengeance 550M Modular 80+


----------



## Threshold (26. November 2016)

Ja, das ist modular.


----------



## SimonD1 (26. November 2016)

Steht KM für Modular ?


----------



## Threshold (26. November 2016)

Genau.


----------



## SimonD1 (26. November 2016)

Der Hermes ist immer noch nicht mit seinem Tower aufgetaucht ... langsam werde ich ungeduldig, baue den PC lieber morgen in Ruhe, als heute abend um 10 Uhr


----------



## Mysteria (26. November 2016)

Jaja, die lieben Lieferdienste. 

KM steht übrigens für KabelManagement.


----------



## SimonD1 (27. November 2016)

Steht alles bereit, fange jetzt an, wo sehe ich, wo die Abstandshalter hinkommen, in der Mainboard Anleitung hab ich nichts gefunden


----------



## Threshold (27. November 2016)

Steht auf den Case drauf, da wo die Bohrungen sind.
Ansonsten im Handbuch des Case reingucken. Da steht das auch.


----------



## SimonD1 (27. November 2016)

An den Bohrungen im Tower steht nichts, in der Tower Anleitung nur "Align your Motherboard with the pre-installed standoffs."

Ich hab einen kleinen Abstandshalter aus Metall und 10 Schrauben, um das MB zu befestigen.


----------



## Threshold (27. November 2016)

Sind die Abstandshalter schon verbaut?


----------



## SimonD1 (27. November 2016)

Ja da sind 9 Fassungen, die ca 1 cm in den Tower reingehen, in die die Schrauben reinkommen, um das MB zu befestigen, sind das die Abstandshalter?

Ich hab noch eine von diesen Fassungen einzeln, was soll ich mir der machen ?

Ach und ich seh grade, die Fassung in der Mitte ist keine Fassung, mehr eine Art Stift, der weiter in den Tower reinragt.


----------



## Threshold (27. November 2016)

Was für ein Case hast du?
Der Stift ist für die Zentrierung des Mainboards da, da kommt keine Schraube rein, ist bei meinem Case auch so.


----------



## SimonD1 (27. November 2016)

Ich glaub ich hab verstanden wies geht.

Montiere grade den Kühler, in welche Richtung sollte der zeigen, am besten nach unten oder, weil da viel Platz ist ?


----------



## Maddrax111 (27. November 2016)

So das die Luft Richtung Rückwand befördert wird.


----------



## SimonD1 (27. November 2016)

Entweder zeigt der Richtung I/O Blende und steht vor dem Gehäusekühler oder zeigt nach unten Richtung Boden


----------



## Maddrax111 (27. November 2016)

So das der Lüfter nach vorne zeigt und die Luft durch die Heatpipes Richtung Rückwand befürdert.

https://i.ytimg.com/vi/j6VhxWdkYck/maxresdefault.jpg


----------



## SimonD1 (27. November 2016)

Hab ich.

Bin grade mit dem Netzteil etwas überfragt, da sind unten keine Schrauben etc dran, muss ich das einfach nur reinlegen (was ist mit installieren des Netzteils in deinem Blog gemeint ? )

Anleitung ist keine dabei.

Kleines Update, schon erledigt


----------



## SimonD1 (27. November 2016)

An dem Netzteil ist ein Anschluss mit 20 Steckern, einer mit 8 und einer mit 4, welcher muss an die Stromleiste vom Mainboard (20 Steckplätze) angeschlossen werden ?

Ich hab einen Anschluss für CHA FAN1 und CHA FAN 2, auf den Gehäuselüftern steht aber kein 1 und 2, ist das egal an welchen Anschluss ich die dann mache ?


----------



## Threshold (27. November 2016)

Der 24 Pin. 
Der 8 Pin ist der EPS Stecker. der kommt oben hin, wo der CPU Sockel ist. Da ist der passende Anschluss.


----------



## SimonD1 (27. November 2016)

Ok, danke, siehe nochmal editierte Frage oben


----------



## Threshold (27. November 2016)

Wo du welchen Case Lüfter anschließt, ist egal. 
Normaler Weise steckt man sie dort ein, wo das Kabel hinreicht.


----------



## SimonD1 (27. November 2016)

Folgendes Problem, ich krieg den 8er Netzteilstecker nicht rein, weil der Kühler im Weg ist. Wegen dem krieg ich auch die Schrauben nur schlecht wieder raus um das Mainboard rauszunehmen. Ich kann zwar von oben auf den Stecker draufdrücken, damit der einrastet, aber ich hab Angst, dass dabei das Board bricht


----------



## Threshold (27. November 2016)

Tja, deswegen kauft man sich auch eine EPS Verlängerung und steckt sie schon in den Anschluss bevor du das Mainboard zusammenbaust. 
Das board bricht nicht so schnell. Steck den Stecker drauf und drücke ihn rein, bis er einrastet.


----------



## SimonD1 (27. November 2016)

Geschafft, und was lernen wir draus ?

Immer aller VORHER anschließen, DANN das Board in Tower


----------



## SimonD1 (27. November 2016)

Ich schließ grade die Interface Tasten wie LEDs etc mit dem Board an, in der Anleitung steht, bei HDLED auf + und - zu achten, es soll also zwei Kabel geben. Bei mir ist aber nur ein Kabel HDDLED ( nicht HDLED ) mit zwei Anschlüssen ohne + und - vorhanden. Das gleiche mit Power, Reset etc. Ich kann die halt in verschiedenen Richtungen auf die Pinne stecken, aber was ist, wenn ich + und - vertausche, weil da ja nicht dransteht, was was ist?


----------



## Sixe44 (27. November 2016)

Im schlimmsten Fall springt die Kiste nicht an. Im besten Fall geht sie sofort an.

Bei den PCs die ich zusammengebaut hab, war das meist der größte Problemherd. Die Anleitungen sind irgendwie nie ganz korrekt, und so bleibt es ein Lottospiel, bis man richtig trifft.


----------



## SimonD1 (27. November 2016)

Aber kaputt geht dabei nichts ?


----------



## Sixe44 (27. November 2016)

Nein, ist mir jedenfalls noch nie passiert und habe ich auch noch nie gehört.


----------



## Threshold (27. November 2016)

Die HDD LED ist meist ein Kabel, einfach einstecken und gut.


----------



## TohruLP (27. November 2016)

bei Power- und Reset-Schalter ist es völlig egal, wie rum, da ja nur ein Stromkreis geschlossen werden muss. wenn man die LEDs falsch herum ansteckt leuchten die einfach nur nicht. ist auf den Steckern vielleicht ein kleines Dreieck drauf? das müsste normalerweise + sein


----------



## SimonD1 (27. November 2016)

Ahh stimmt, Dreieck ist drauf, wusste nur nicht, was das bedeutet  

Aus dem Tower kommen noch 4 unbeschriftete Kabel, ein längliches mit 3 Kabeln die reingehen und drei kleinere, in die auch drei Kabel reingehen. In der Anleitung steht nicht was das ist, wo kommen die rein ?


----------



## Threshold (27. November 2016)

Wie sehen die denn aus?
USB 2? HD Audio? USB 3?


----------



## Maddrax111 (27. November 2016)

Könnte auch die Lüftersteuerung sein.


----------



## SimonD1 (27. November 2016)

Schwer zu sagen, ist ca 3 cm lang, gehen drei Kabel rein, der Kontakt ist ca 2,5 cm lang und im Rahmen antrazith, der Kontakt hat eine L- Form. Sieht aus, als würde der zum Laufwerk passen, das sieht sehr ähnlich aus aber passt nicht ganz zusammen. Die drei kleinen haben praktisch einen schwarzen Plastikrahmen um die drei Kontakte in Stielform.


----------



## Threshold (27. November 2016)

Was für ein Case hast du überhaupt?


----------



## SimonD1 (27. November 2016)

Corsair carbide series 100r gedämmt

Wie schließe ich die HDD, SSD und das Laufwerk an ? Sind eigentlich keine Kabel mehr frei ...


----------



## Threshold (27. November 2016)

Dafür brauchst du ein Datenkabel. Das sind die Sata Kabel.
Das Netzteil hat das Kabel für den Stromanschluss.

Meinst du die kleinen Stecker von den Lüftern, die das Case hat?


----------



## SimonD1 (27. November 2016)

Was diese Kabel angeht komm ich nicht weiter ... kann ich dir vllt irgendwie Bilder von den Kabeln schicken ?


----------



## Threshold (27. November 2016)

Ja, einfach ein Foto machen und das dann hier hochladen.
Dazu den Button "Anhang" klicken. Findest du, wenn du bei deinem Post unten Erweitert klickst.

Eine Lüftersteuerung hat das Case nicht. Dafür aber eben vorinstallierte Lüfter, die du natürlich anschließen musst.
Dazu eben die normalen Kabel fürs mainboard und dazu den USB 3 Stecker. USB 2 hat das Case nicht.


----------



## SimonD1 (27. November 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das sind die vier unbekannten Kabel. 

Und noch eine Frage, ich hab Laufwerk, SSD und HDD mit dem Netzteil verbunden, und SSD und Laufwerk mit dem Mainboard (SATA Kabel) aber hab kein Kabel mehr für die HDD, kann das sein oder sieht das Kabel nur anders aus ?


----------



## Threshold (27. November 2016)

Das ist eine Lüftersteuerung.
Die drei kleinen sind für die Lüfter und das breite ist für den Sata Stromstecker vom Netzteil.
Komisch. Laut einem Test hat das Case keine Lüftersteuerung.


----------



## SimonD1 (27. November 2016)

Und warum fehlt mir das SATA Kabel vom Laufwerk ?

Ich hab nur 2 SATA Kabel, brauche aber doch drei (SSD, HDD, Laufwerk) oder ?


----------



## Threshold (27. November 2016)

Sind beim Mainboard nur zwei Kabel bei gewesen?
Du brauchst 3 Kabel, richtig.


----------



## SimonD1 (27. November 2016)

Ja, da waren mit Sicherheit nur 2.


----------



## Threshold (27. November 2016)

Dann fehlt dir ein Kabel. Hast du keins liegen?
Jeder hat doch irgendwo Sata Kabel liegen. 
Ich hab eine Schublade voll von den Dingern.


----------



## SimonD1 (27. November 2016)

Wahrscheinlich nicht 

Was mache ich denn nun mit den Lüftersteuerungsanschlüssen, an der Außenseite ist nichtmal ein Regler dafür.

Abgesehen davon hab ich noch zig verschiedene Kabel rumfliegen (keine SATA) , von denen ich keine Ahnung hab wo die hinkommen


----------



## Threshold (27. November 2016)

Ignorieren.
Schließ die Lüfter ans Mainboard und gut.

Was für Kabel?
Foto?


----------



## SimonD1 (27. November 2016)

Warte ich hab den Lüftungsschalter gefunden, war sehr klein, wo schließe ich die vier Kabel aus dem letzten Bild dann an ?

Bild kommt sofort.


----------



## Threshold (27. November 2016)

Die Kabel sind Buchsen für 3 Pin Lüfter. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die verbauten Lüfter 3 Pin stecker habe, die könnte man dann dort anschließen.
Strom kriegt das Ding dann über den Sata Stecker.


----------



## SimonD1 (27. November 2016)

Aus den Gehäuselüftern kommt aber nur das Mainboardkabel raus, kein anderes. Außerdem frage ich mich, warum da drei Kabel sind, wenn ich nur zwei Lüfter habe.


----------



## Threshold (27. November 2016)

Du kannst eben drei Lüfter anschließen. 

Schau mal genau nach. Du hast ja verbaute Lüfter. Die haben je ein Kabel. Das muss irgendwo eingesteckt werden, damit sie laufen.


----------



## SimonD1 (27. November 2016)

Das einzige Kabel, das aus denen rausgeht, kommt ins Mainboard an FAN1 und FAN2


----------



## Threshold (27. November 2016)

Nur ein Kabel?
3 Pin oder 4 Pin?
Das ist dann das Signalkabel.


----------



## Mysteria (27. November 2016)

Du kannst dir halt aussuchen ob die Lüfter an die Lüftersteuerung oder an das Mainboard angesteckt werden. Ich würde sie einfach ans Mainboard machen und die Lüftersteuerung ignorieren.

Beim Mainboard sind effektiv nur 2 Sata Kabel dabei.  Schliesse einfach im Moment nur Laufwerk und Ssd an. Dann kriegst du den PC mal ans Laufen und ein Sata Kabel kannst du dann später noch besorgen.

Edit: wieso ist da überhaupt jetzt ein Laufwerk da? Post 160 erwähnt das gar nicht.


----------



## SimonD1 (27. November 2016)

Ich schließe dann erst nur SSD und HDD an, Laufwerk brauche ich vorerst noch nicht oder ?


----------



## SimonD1 (27. November 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier die Kabel die noch rumfliegen


----------



## Threshold (27. November 2016)

Das sind alles Kabel vom Netzteil.
Da du ja ein KM Netzteil hast, brauchst du diese Kabel eben nicht anschließen, weil du sie nicht brauchst.


----------



## SimonD1 (27. November 2016)

Da kommt Freude auf 

Mach mich dann mal an die Graka, danach sollte es ja eigentlich fertig sein


----------



## Mysteria (27. November 2016)

Wenn du das Laufwerk nicht brauchst (das wurde ja auch bisher nie erwähnt -> siehe Liste Post 160, dann lass es erst mal weg). 

Ja GPU rein, anschliessen und dann wünsch ich dir, dass alles direkt läuft. 

(Die braucht eventuell auch noch das pcie Kabel das du noch rumliegen hast. Edit: ja - braucht 8 Pin Stromzufuhr.)


----------



## SimonD1 (27. November 2016)

Da sind ja zwei Graka slots, in den einen kann ich die aber nicht reinsetzen, weil da das USB Kabel im Weg ist, kann ich die Karte auch in den unteren slot setzen ?


----------



## Mysteria (27. November 2016)

Der obere sollte es schon sein da du normalerweise nur da 16x pci-e hast. 

Usb Kabel wegbiegen? (Ich geh' mal nachsehen wie dein Mainboard aussieht.) Foto?

Edit: ach so, der usb 3 Header liegt effektiv direkt neben dem pci-express. Doof. Und es soll schon der obere für die gpu sein, sonst hast du keine 16 Lanes für die GPU. Geht es gar nicht? Foto?

Edit: hast du es eigentlich schon probiert oder war das nur Panik auf den ersten Blick?


----------



## SimonD1 (27. November 2016)

Doch passt, hatte erst nur in Panik was falsch gemacht 

Nächstes Problem, die Graka sitzt zwar auf dem slot, aber nicht ganz, soll ich weiter runterdrücken mit Gewalt oder ist das normal ?


----------



## TohruLP (27. November 2016)

schon mal den USB-Stecker rausgenommen, dann GPU eingesetzt und versucht dann den USB-Stecker wieder einzustecken?


----------



## SimonD1 (27. November 2016)

Ich hab die Karte drin, sitzt in dem slot aber leider nur halb


----------



## Mysteria (27. November 2016)

Wenn sie nicht ganz sitzt, musst du wahrscheinlich noch drücken. Kannsr ja vorher noch mal kontrollieren ob alles korrekt ausgerichtet ist. 

Ist ein bisschen wie Ram - da muss man ja auch drücken. 

Edit: ist ein Clip am Ende des Slots und, wenn ja, ist er offen.


----------



## Threshold (27. November 2016)

Die muss schon einrasten. Das hörst du dann.


----------



## SimonD1 (27. November 2016)

Also ich die Karte sitzt jetzt eigentlich fest und ist am Netzteil angeschlossen. An diesem ist noch ein 6pol Anschluss frei, aber ich hab eigentlich alles angeschlossen hoffe ich. 

Kann dann doch eigentlich anschalten oder ?

Warum sind an der I/O Blende eigentlich diese Metallnasen dran, die nach innen zeigen, sehen aus wie Stege zwischen den USB Anschlüssen, die sich aber in der Mitte nicht verbinden. Muss ich die noch abmachen ?


----------



## Mysteria (27. November 2016)

An einer IO Blende muss man nichts abmachen. Die Teile stehen nicht irrtümlich in den USB Anschluss hinein? Wenn nicht müsste es so passen. 

Und wenn alles angeschlossen ist bleibt dann eben ein Anschluss am Netzteil frei. 

Einbau also dann  fertig.


----------



## Threshold (27. November 2016)

Die Grafikkarte hat einen eigenen Stromanschluss. Den musst du anschließen.
Kabel liegt dem Netzteil bei.


----------



## SimonD1 (27. November 2016)

Hab ich, war ein 8er.

An dem Netzteil ist jetzt das MB, die Graka und die HDD/SSD/Laufwerks Stromversorgung, insgesamt also drei Kabel.


----------



## Threshold (27. November 2016)

Dann passt es.


----------



## SimonD1 (27. November 2016)

Kann den PC erst morgen starten, brauche noch ein D-SUB DVI Adapter.


----------



## Mysteria (27. November 2016)

Deine GPU hat Dvi, Hdmi und Displayport (Dp). 

Dein Monitor 1xDP, 1xDVI, 1xVGA. 

-> nimm ein Displayport Kabel oder eine DVI Kabel. Ich stehe gerade auf dem Schlauch wieso da irgendein Adapter nötig sein soll.

Edit: weil nur ein d-sub beim Monitor dabei ist? Hast du kein DVI noch rumliegen? Dein alter Monitor war wie angeschlossen?


----------



## SimonD1 (28. November 2016)

Folgendes Problem, der PC ist zwar angeschlossen, aber wenn ich ihn anschalte gehen nur die Lüfter und relativ gleichmäßig surrt ein Teil in dem PC, ich nehme an, das ist die Grafikkarte. Was soll ich machen ? Der Display bleibt schwarz.


----------



## Threshold (28. November 2016)

Was vergessen?
Alle Stecker drin?


----------



## SimonD1 (28. November 2016)

Eigentlich schon, was soll ich denn nochmal überprüfen?

Lüfter gehen alle, Laufwerk geht, Startlampe am PC geht, CPU Kühler geht, Netzteilkühler geht, Gehäusekühler gehen, Grafikkartelüfter gehen, DVI ist an Graka angeschlossen.

Bin grade etwas traurig und  ratlos, dass ich alles gekauft und zusammengebaut habe und der PC nicht geht 

Folgende Beobachtung noch, an der Graka laufen 2 Lüfter durchgehend und eine schaltet sich alle ca 10 Sekunden relativ laut surrend an und geht dann wieder aus.


----------



## Mysteria (28. November 2016)

Monitor an und an dem auch den richtigen Eingang gewählt?

Gpu sicher ordentlich drin jetzt? Eventuell gpu raus und Monitor mal ans Board hängen.


----------



## SimonD1 (28. November 2016)

Der Monitor ist an (vor dem PC angeschaltet ) und zeigt DVI an. Hab DVI Kabel an Graka und danach an MB angeschlossen, tut sich weiter nichts.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (28. November 2016)

Versuch mal, die GPU auszubauen und den Monitor am Mainboard direkt anzuschließen.


----------



## Mysteria (28. November 2016)

Du musst schon die gpu rausnehmen wenn die igpu gehen soll. 

Ram sitzt auch sicher fest?

Foto machen von der Verkabelung, nicht dass irgendetwas offensichtliches fehlt.


----------



## SimonD1 (28. November 2016)

Die GPU krieg ich kaum mehr da raus, sind viele Kabel im Weg, das schaffe ich heute nicht mehr.

Fest sollte die RAM eigentlich sitzen, dh sie wackeln nicht und sind eingerastet. 

Alle Kabel sind eigentlich drin, Mainboard (CPU  8er und 24er ) sind mit Netzteil verbunden, Graka auch mit einem 8er, außerdem die SSD, HDD und Laufwerk. Irgendeine Idee, was da falsch sein kann ?


----------



## SimonD1 (28. November 2016)

Ich krieg die RAMs irgendwie nicht richtig rein, weil nur oben Clips zum festmachen sind, unten sind keine.


----------



## TohruLP (28. November 2016)

Foto?


----------



## Mysteria (28. November 2016)

Wahrscheinlich ist es dann wieder mal der Fall, dass der Ram fester reingedrückt werden muss als man meint. Da waren schon einige Posts im Forum hier in denen der Ram sicher rein war und am Ende doch nicht ganz drin sass.


----------



## SimonD1 (28. November 2016)

Es ist zum heulen, RAMs definitiv drin, hab mit Gewalt draufgedrückt und sind auch wieder eingerastet aber PC geht weiter nicht an.

Alle Lüfter laufen, nur kein Bild.


----------



## Threshold (28. November 2016)

Guck mal nach, ob der kleine 4 Pin des 24 Pin Steckers auch drin ist.


----------



## SimonD1 (28. November 2016)

Ja ist er. Da Lüfter etc laufen gehe ich davon aus, dass das Board in Ordnung ist. Die Grafikkartenlüfter drehen sich also sollte die auch funktionieren. Ich vermute, dass die RAM Sticks nicht erkannt werden, aber nicht, weil sie nicht drin sind, sondern weil sie nicht kompatibel sind (siehe RAMs und Board in der Auflistung ). Das stand auch in einem englischen Forum, da ging es um das gleiche Board und fast die selben RAMs.


----------



## Threshold (28. November 2016)

Nimm nur einen Riegel und teste mal alle Bänke.


----------



## SimonD1 (28. November 2016)

Warum auch immer ... es geht jetzt an 

Hab nichts anders gemacht als sonst ... komisch 

Aber danke sehr für eure Hilfe !


----------



## Threshold (28. November 2016)

Du kannst es ruhig sagen.
Du hast kräftig gegen getreten.


----------



## Sixe44 (28. November 2016)

SimonD1 schrieb:


> Warum auch immer ... es geht jetzt an
> 
> Hab nichts anders gemacht als sonst ... komisch
> 
> Aber danke sehr für eure Hilfe !



Das ist die Magie des PC-Zusammenbaus. Ist immer so, auf einmal funktioniert es. Viel Spaß mit der Kiste!


----------



## SimonD1 (28. November 2016)

Ich sag nichts ohne meinen Anwalt Treshold


----------



## Mysteria (28. November 2016)

Jaaaa! Es lebt! Glückwunsch zum ersten Zusammenbau. 

Edit: da gibt es doch bestimmt noch ein besseres Smiley ... da!


----------



## Threshold (28. November 2016)

Meinst du den hier? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder den hier. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder doch den? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mysteria (28. November 2016)

Alle! 

("Hand die tätschelt" ist mein Favorit. )


----------



## SimonD1 (30. November 2016)

Also heute hab ich schonmal Windows 10 installiert, mache mich grade an die Treiber. Das Problem dabei ist, dass das Internet am PC noch sehr sehr sehr langsam ist, was vermutlich an den noch fehlenden Treibern liegt. Ich download die deshalb auf meinem Laptop und ziehe sie dann mit einem USB auf den PC. Muss ich außer denen vom H170A ASRock Mainboard ( sind ca 10 auf der Website ) noch andere Treiber runterlanden ?

Ach und noch ein kleines Problem, es wird aktuell laut BIOS nur der B1 DDR4 RAM erkannt, nicht der A1 RAM, also insgesamt eine Leistung von nur 8 statt 16 GB. Stecken eigentlich beide richtig drin, muss ich in den Einstellungen vllt noch Dual Channel einstellen oder woran liegt das, dass nur ein RAM erkannt wird ?

Abgesehen davon funktioniert alles super


----------



## Threshold (30. November 2016)

Du brauchst Lan, Audio, Chipsatz.

Steck die RAM mal um, andere Bänke.


----------



## SimonD1 (30. November 2016)

Also RAM1 in A2 und RAM2 in B2 oder RAM1 in A2/B2 und RAM2 in B2 lassen ? Soweit ich weiß müssen die eine BAnk Abstand haben um im Dual Channel zu laufen


----------



## Threshold (30. November 2016)

Teste einen Riegel in alle Bänke.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (30. November 2016)

Wie genau die Riegel gesteckt werden müssen, steht im Handbuch vom Mainboard. Das ist von Board zu Board verschieden, bei mir müssen sie zB nebeneinander sein.


----------



## SimonD1 (30. November 2016)

Ich hab die RAMs nochmal in A2 und B2 gesteckt, die A-RAM wird nicht erkannt, egal ob in A1 oder A2, die B-RAM wird in B1 und B2 erkannt. 

Liegts an dem linken RAM (A) oder an der Software, dass der nicht erkannt wird ?

Ich hab die vorsichtig eingesetzt und alles, wenn der eine RAM defekt ist, kann ich den dann an Mindfactory ( oder G.Skill ? ) einschicken und kriege eine neuen ( Garantie ? )  ?


----------



## SimonD1 (30. November 2016)

Alle Kombinationen durchprobiet

RAM1 in A1
RAM1 in A2
RAM1 in B1
RAM1 in B2

RAM2 in A1
RAM2 in A2
RAM2 in B1
RAM2 in B2

RAM1 in A1 und RAM2 in A2
RAM1 in B1 und RAM2 in B2

RAM1 in A1 und RAM2 in B1
RAM1 in A2 und RAM2 in B2

RAM1 in B1 und RAM2 in A1
RAM1 in B2 und RAM2 in A2

Ergebnis - PC geht bei allen Kombinationen nicht an, auch mit der die ich vorher am laufen hatte nicht mehr - HILFE 


Ps Ich mache dazu mal einen neuen Thread auf, da das nichts mehr mit der PC Zusammenstellung zu tun hat und damit Leute die das gleiche Problem haben den passenden Thread auch finden.


----------



## Mysteria (30. November 2016)

Wechlse die Rams noch um, also den von A nach B und den von B nach A. Dann weisst du ob es der Ram oder die Ram-Bank auf dem Motherboard ist, die Probleme macht.

Dann das einschicken das kaputt ist.

Ok, hast du gemacht. 

Sicher jetzt dass die Ram immer gut drin waren?

Hört sich nach Ram einsenden an da auch ein einzelner in allen Bänken nicht mehr will.


----------



## SimonD1 (30. November 2016)

Ist die Frage, ob das am Mainboard oder an den RAMs liegt


----------



## Mysteria (30. November 2016)

Da Mainboard abbauen mehr nervt, würde ich lieber mal Ram einschicken.  

Vielleicht hat aber sonst noch jemand einen Testvorschlag.


----------



## SimonD1 (30. November 2016)

Problem ist behoben ! Danke für eure Hilfe 

Ich hab die RAM noch einmal auf A2 und B2 ausprobiert und regelrecht in reingehauen ( "Gewalt ist keine Lösung aber ein Weg dazu"  ) daraufhin hat es anders als vorher richtig "klack" gemacht und beide RAMs werden erkannt, der PC-Eigenbauer lässt sich von einem unwilligen RAM nicht unterkriegen


----------



## Corpi (30. November 2016)

Lobe den PC niemals vor dem Tag, aber Solange es “klick“ gemacht hat,  ist alles Wunderbar


----------



## Mysteria (1. Dezember 2016)

Sehr gut!

Ich hatte letztes Mal auch schon Angst um das Board beim Ram-reindrücken ...


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (1. Dezember 2016)

Beim Ram reindrücken muss man schon ein bisschen Kraft aufwenden, da biegt sich auch gerne mal das Board durch  Als Anfänger ist man da natürlich was vorsichtiger. Schön das jetzt alles läuft


----------



## SimonD1 (1. Dezember 2016)

Es ist noch ein kleines Problem aufgetaucht, das Internet ist auf einmal sehr langsam, gestern abend lief es noch problemlos, aber heute hab ich beim Download von WarThunder nur noch 40MB/S. Auf dem Laptop habe ich eine Downloadgeschwindigkeit von immerhin 300MB/S aus dem gleichen Lan. Den LAN Treiber habe ich in dem neuen PC installiert, alle anderen wichtigen Treiber ( waren insgesamt 6 ) auch. Ich frage mich, woran das liegt, hab da an Avast gedacht, aber normalerweise hat ein Virenschutz keinen Einfluss auf das Internet. Habt ihr Ideen wie ich das wieder richtig ans Laufen kriege ?


----------



## Mysteria (1. Dezember 2016)

Sind das eventuell 300Mbps (bits)  auf dem Laptop und 40MB/s (bytes) auf dem PC? Das wär fast das gleiche.


----------



## SimonD1 (1. Dezember 2016)

Nein ist die gleiche Einheit, auf dem PC dauert das Laden einer Website ca 10 Minuten, auf dem Laptop nur 10 Sekunden.


----------



## Mysteria (1. Dezember 2016)

Du hast echt 300MB/s? Das wären 2400Mbit/s... (1000Mbit/s ist das höchste was bei mir die Leitung überhaupt hergeben könnte.)


Lan Treiber und Netzwerkeinstellungen noch mal kontrollieren? Vielleicht sagt auch der Router etwas dazu?


----------



## SimonD1 (1. Dezember 2016)

Ich glaube das liegt am PC, mein Laptop hat eine viel schnellere Verbindung, auch wenn er am gleichen LAN Kabel angeschlossen ist. Mit unserem Router hatte ich nie Probleme. Keine Ahnung was die Einheit ist aber das Runterladen der Treiber Updates mit insgesamt ca 1GB hat sage und schreibe 4 Stunden gedauert.


----------



## Mysteria (1. Dezember 2016)

Dann sind das Mbit/s und nicht MB/s ... ist 'nur' ein Faktor 8x Unterschied. 

Wie gesagt:
Treiber und Netzwerkeinstellungen kontrollieren.


----------



## SimonD1 (1. Dezember 2016)

Wo finde ich die in WIndows 10 normalerweise ?


----------



## Mysteria (1. Dezember 2016)

Einstellungen - Netzwerk und Internet


----------



## SimonD1 (3. Dezember 2016)

Ich hab inzwischen alles installiert, aber immer noch eine unbrauchbare Internetverbindung, als ich Office und andere Programme runtergeladen hab, hatte ich immer nur um die 20KB/S, beim Spielen PING von 60-400 und andauernd verlorene Verbindung. Diese Probleme hatte ich mit meinem Laptop, der am gleichen LAN Kabel angeschlossen war nie. Habt ihr irgendeine Idee, wie ich das in den Griff kriege, im Internet findet man da wenig. Ach und laut Taskmanager habe ich ohne Downloads einen Verbrauch von ca 0,4 Mbit/S durch Avast und andere Programme, also weniger als 0 Prozent Auslastung.


----------



## Threshold (3. Dezember 2016)

Hast du eine Lan Verbindung? Anderes Kabel testen.
Treiber aktuell?
Wlan mal getestet, falls du Lan hast?


----------



## SimonD1 (3. Dezember 2016)

WLAN hat mein PC glaube ich nicht, wo kann ich nachsehen ob die Treiber aktuell sind und um welche Treiber geht es, habe eigentlich alle von ASRock.de installiert, Kabel habe ich schon 4 verschiedene getestet.


----------



## Mysteria (3. Dezember 2016)

Hast du die Einstellungen jetzt auch gefunden?

Edit: Downloads for Intel(R) Ethernet Connection I219-V müsste der neueste Treiber fürs Lan sein, oder?


----------



## SimonD1 (3. Dezember 2016)

Antwort wurde doppelt gepostet


----------



## SimonD1 (3. Dezember 2016)

Hab ich runtergeladen, dann die Datei PRODOS gestartet, woraufhin ich auf Installieren gehen konnte. Danach kam aber sofort ein Fenster des Readme - Editors und die Installation wurde abgebrochen. In dem Zielordner C:\Intel21.1\APPS\NVMCHECK\DOS findet sich die Anwendung nvmcheck, wenn ich die starte zeigt Windows aber an, dass die Anwendung an meinem PC nicht ausgeführt werden kann. Ich weiß wirklich nicht mehr weiter ...


----------



## Mysteria (3. Dezember 2016)

War also wohl nicht der richtige. Das war ja auch 'ne Frage von mir, ob es denn der war.

Ausser Einstellungen nachsehen (hast du das jetzt gemacht/gefunden) weiss ich auch jetzt nicht mehr. Das i-net ging bisher bei mir immer automatisch.


----------



## Threshold (3. Dezember 2016)

Was für Treiber hast du denn überhaupt herunter geladen?


----------



## Mysteria (3. Dezember 2016)

Wahrscheinlich den wo ich fragte ob der passt. Unten auf der vorherigen Seite.


----------



## SimonD1 (3. Dezember 2016)

Genau. Und die, die auf ASRock unter meinem Mainboard gelistet waren.


----------



## SimonD1 (3. Dezember 2016)

Ich hab zu dem Thema einen Thread in der passenden Forumssektion erstellt mit allen Details, auch den genauen Werten. Hat leider erst einer geantwortet, ihr findet den Thread hier Starke Internetprobleme am neuen PC


----------



## SimonD1 (7. Dezember 2016)

Ich hab wiederholt alles durchgecheckt und bin zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass das schlechte Internet nur an unserem Anschluss liegen kann, 16000 ist zum gleichen Preis wie die 3000 vorher ausgehandelt und in einer Woche aktiv.
Dann wird das Internet wieder schnell gehen.

Aber eine andere Frage noch, der PC ist ununterbrochen sehr laut, was die Lüfter angeht. Ich hab 1 CPU Lüfter, 2 Gehäuselüfter und 3 an der Grafikkarte. Außerdem gedämmtes Gehäuse. Im BIOS auf Minimal geschaltet aber ist immer noch sehr laut. Der PC eines Freundes mit fast identischer Hardware ist fast lautlos im normalen Betrieb, meiner erinnert selbst im Office-Betrieb an einen Stabsauger  

Habt ihr eine Idee wie ich das in den Griff kriegen kann ? Hab die manuelle Gehäuselüftersteuerung ja ausgebaut und anstattdessen ans Mainboard angeschlossen wie vorgesehen.


----------



## Threshold (8. Dezember 2016)

Dann ist es eine reine Einstellungssache im Bios. Da musst du mal unter Monitoring schauen.
Und wieso nutzt du nicht die Lüftersteuerung?


----------



## SimonD1 (8. Dezember 2016)

Ich bin grade im BIOS,

CPU L hat 792 RPM
GHL1 hat 1393 RPM
GHL2 hat 1930 RPM
CPU hat 42 Grad


Ich hab auch diese Kurve mit T1-T4 und P1-P4 eingestellt auf 10 Prozent Leistung bei 50 Grad. 
Ist das in Ordnung ?

Und was ist mit den drei GPU Lüftern, kann ich die auch regeln ?


----------



## Threshold (8. Dezember 2016)

Die Lüfter der Grafikkarte kannst du nicht regeln, das macht die Karte selbst.
knapp 2000rpm ist schon arg laut. Den musst du runter drehen. Der zweiten auch. CPU ist normal.


----------



## SimonD1 (8. Dezember 2016)

Ich hab sie auf fast 0 Prozent im BIOS und das auch gespeichert, gleiche RPM Werte


----------



## Threshold (8. Dezember 2016)

Was sind das für Lüfter? 3 Pin oder 4 Pin?


----------



## SimonD1 (8. Dezember 2016)

Ich glaube 3 Pin, waren drei Pins am Mainboaranschluss von vier belegt.


----------



## Threshold (8. Dezember 2016)

Dann stell mal die Lüfteranschlüsse im Monitoring von PWM auf DC um.


----------



## SimonD1 (9. Dezember 2016)

Ich krieg zuviel, heute morgen ein paar Apps im Windows store runtergeladen, den PC als ich in der Schule war angelassen. Ich komm wieder, mache Rechtsklick, damit der Display aus dem Standby geht - nichts passiert. PC ist an, Maus funktioniert, Keyboard nicht. Kann aber nichts anklicken und hab keine Reaktionen, auch wenn sich die Maus bewegen lässt auf dem Screen. PC neugestartet - Automatische Reperatur wird vorbereitet - Ihr PC wurde nicht korrekt gestartet. Das wiederholt sich, ist wohl irgenwas im Eimer. Im Internet nichts passendes gefunden. Hilfe !

Ps Zurücksetzen geht auch nicht - Problem beim zurücksetzen auf Originaleinstellung


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (9. Dezember 2016)

Natürlich kann man die Lüfter der GPU Regeln, nur nicht im BIOS [emoji14]


----------



## Threshold (9. Dezember 2016)

Wieso lässt du den Rechner übern Tag laufen?


----------



## SimonD1 (9. Dezember 2016)

Warum denn nicht ? Abgesehen davon hilft mir das nicht weiter ...


----------



## Threshold (9. Dezember 2016)

Irgendein Befehl hat das System jedenfalls zum Einfrieren gebracht.
Ich tippe mal auf den Energiesparkram.


----------



## SimonD1 (9. Dezember 2016)

Wie krieg ich de PC denn wieder ans Laufen ? Starten geht nicht, Fehlermeldung, immer das gleiche, vorher sagt er irgendwas von Reperatur und Fehlerdiagnose. Ich hab schon alles ausprobiert, Festplatte resetten geht auch nicht, Fehlermeldung


----------



## Threshold (9. Dezember 2016)

Schau ins Bios rein, ob die Boot Reihenfolge noch die gleiche ist.


----------



## SimonD1 (9. Dezember 2016)

Startpriorität

Sata3_0: ST1000DM003-1SB102
Sata3_2: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH24NSD1
UEFI: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH24NSD1

SATA3_1 wird also nicht gestartet. Steht unter Speicherkonfiguration aber als SATA3_1: Crucial_CT275MX300SSD1


----------



## Threshold (9. Dezember 2016)

Dann musst du die SSD wieder nach vorne bringen, damit von dort gebootet werden kann.


----------



## SimonD1 (9. Dezember 2016)

Ich hab mal den PC per Windows CD gebootet, um Windows neu zu installieren. Nach ca 10 Minuten ist der Spaß aber vorbei, weil dann angezeigt wird, dass auf der Festplatte keine Änderungen gespeichert wurden.


----------



## Threshold (9. Dezember 2016)

Du sollst nicht Windows installieren, sondern die SSD wieder nach oben schieben.
Das ist eine Einstellungssache. Das machst du in der Boot Registerkarte im bios.


----------



## SimonD1 (9. Dezember 2016)

Nach erfolgreicher Windows Neuinstallation und tausenden verlorenen Nervenzellen ( ich mach nach dieser Aktion sicher mindestens 10 Tage eher meinen Abgang  ) geht wieder alles. Da ich außer Avast noch nichts wichtiges installiert hatte ist die Neuinstallation nicht weiter schlimm. 

Treshold im BIOS war die SSD nur am Anafng aufgeführt, nach ein paar Neustarts nicht mehr und auch nirgends zu finden ... wie auch immer, Hauptsache es geht wieder alles.  Davon bekommt man langsam Nerven wie Drahtseile


----------



## Threshold (9. Dezember 2016)

Wie gersagt, du hast im Bios Registerkarte Boot zwei Untermenüs.
Das eine ist für die Bootreihenfolge beim Start da. Dort sind HDD, Laufwerk und Stick zu finden.
Beim zweiten Menü sind alle HDDs aufgeführt, die verbaut sind. Dort muss an erster Stelle die Boot Platte sein, ansonsten startet Windows nicht.


----------

